# SOMEONE GET THE ROPE, IVE GOT A TREE...................



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

[

Nine men have been found guilty of being part of a child exploitation ring that groomed underage girls for sex by plying them with alcohol and drugs.

Eleven men were charged with a range of offences including sexual assault, trafficking and rape.

Their victims were as young as 13. One of the 13-year-olds became pregnant and had the child aborted.

Police said one girl was forced to have sex with 20 men in one night when she was drunk.

Five girls were "shared" by Kabeer Hassan, Abdul Aziz, Abdul Rauf, Mohammed Sajid, Adil Khan, Abdul Qayyum, Mohammed Amin, Hamid Safi and a 59-year-old man who cannot be named for legal reasons.

Liaquat Shah, 41, was cleared of sexual assault by the jury and was cleared of conspiracy after the jury was unable to agree a verdict and the prosecution offered no further evidence.

Qamar Shahzad, 30, was found not guilty of conspiracy.

It took the jury of three men and nine women 21 hours and 22 minutes to reach all their verdicts.

A tweet from BNP leader Nick Griffin almost caused the trial to collapse when it led to allegations of the jury having a "far-right bias".

The trial at Liverpool Crown Court took 11 weeks and heard from victims and the defendants themselves.

The prosecution's case was that the men worked together as a group to secure for themselves and others underage girls for sex.

The offences happened in and around Rochdale in 2008 and 2009.

It was claimed that the men drove the young girls around parts of Greater Manchester and delivered them to flats and houses where men were waiting to have sex with them.

Police said the victims were from "chaotic" and "council estate" backgrounds.

The girls were targeted in "honeypot locations" where young people were seen to congregate, such as outside takeaways.

Some of the victims told the jury that they were threatened with violence if they did not submit to their demands.

They said they were lured in with free cigarettes, alcohol and food.

But some of the defendants told the court that the girls were willing participants, and were happy to have sex with the men in return for money.

Greater Manchester Police and the Crown Prosecution Service have apologised for failing to bring the case of the first victim to trial following her cry for help in August 2008.

The Independent Police Complaints Commission is spearheading an investigation into that botched inquiry .

The case has also raised racial tensions in the north-west - further heightened by far-right protests outside the court during the trial.

Commenting on the case, Greater Manchester Police Assistant Chief Constable Steve Heywood denied that it was about race.

He said: "It is not a racial issue. This is about adults preying on vulnerable young children. It just happens that in this particular area and time the demographics were that these were Asian men.

"However, in large parts of the country we are seeing on-street grooming, child sexual exploitation happening in each of our towns and it isn't about a race issue."

He added: "The street grooming issue is about vulnerability and who has access to that vulnerability."

A spokeswoman for the Child Exploitation and Online Protection (CEOP) Centre said child sexual exploitation spanned "all cultures and ethnicities".

One MP warned that blaming a particular race or religion for grooming young girls for sex risked opening up a "Pandora's box" over race relations.

Keith Vaz, chairman of the Commons Home Affairs Select Committee and Labour MP for Leicester East, said: "There is no excuse for this kind of criminality, whoever is involved in it, but I don't think it is a particular group of people, I don't think it's a particular race or religion.

"It's totally wrong to say that it is, because you open up a Pandora's box as far as race relations is concerned and I don't think that's necessarily what we want."

Mohammed Shafiq, chief executive of the Ramadhan Foundation, a Manchester-based

moderate Muslim youth group, paid tribute to the bravery of the victims, adding: "Without their contribution justice would not have been possible.

"Today's guilty verdicts are to be welcomed and I hope the message goes out

that if you engage in these crimes, you will be caught and brought to justice.

"These criminals have brought shame on themselves, their families and our

community."

Cheryl Eastwood, executive director for children, schools and families at Rochdale Borough Council, also welcomed the verdicts but added: "There is a great deal more to do to tackle child sexual exploitation and the abuse of vulnerable people."

The men will be sentenced on Wednesday.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2012)

In before this gets racial and gets locked :cool2:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Cut there heads off.


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks for bringing this to my attention. Not sure what I'm supposed to do with thias knowledge but thanks...

There are lots of sick fvcks in the world today but I'd rather not know all the sordid details. I don't need that in my life.

This is exactly why I don't watch the news...all the horrors from around the globe brought directly into your living room. Oh joy.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Puts a new meaning to jail bait....


----------



## ASOC5 (Jun 10, 2011)

anabolik said:


> Thanks for bringing this to my attention. Not sure what I'm supposed to do with thias knowledge but thanks...
> 
> There are lots of sick fvcks in the world today but I'd rather not know all the sordid details. I don't need that in my life.
> 
> This is exactly why I don't watch the news...all the horrors from around the globe brought directly into your living room. Oh joy.


using the same logic dont read the thread then problem solved


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Why have you deleted the video OP? wanted to watch that!


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

Just execute them. It will save mugs like us paying for their care in prison.


----------



## B.Johnson (Mar 12, 2012)

There is no punishment in british law that will bring justice to these people. They will effectively be getting away with it no matter what their sentence is in my eyes.


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

2 house bricks and everyone of them dirty cvnts [email protected]


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Pain2Gain said:


> Why have you deleted the video OP? wanted to watch that!


sorry, had a bit of problem trying to copy it, im not very good with this computa thingy.


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

ASOC5 said:


> using the same logic dont read the thread then problem solved


I didn't read the thread. Just the first few lines was all I needed to know I have no interest in this.

Anyway, you lot carry on fuming and getting enraged about something you have absolutely no control in whatsoever. I'm sure it'll be very fruitful.

Yes, they are evil cvnts and should be executed. What more is there to say?


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

Its not a race and religion thing offically but unoffically ofcourse it is. We don't have spines if they are in any way a religious, ethnic or racial minority group theyll get special treatment to be honest. We care too much about appearances sadly. I don't care what colour they are, where theyre from, which religion they do or dont practice their just scumbags.


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

I say prison.

The boys will welcome them in the exercise yards when the guards "won't" see anything...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

This is why it kicked off in my town not long since, they took one of the girls to a flat above a kebab shop, strong police presence again tonight.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Is there any love in this world? It seems so full of hate, violence & sadness.


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

B.Johnson said:


> There is no punishment in british law that will bring justice to these people. They will effectively be getting away with it no matter what their sentence is in my eyes.


the blokes inside will give them proper justice


----------



## MrLaime (Mar 19, 2012)

Give the victims families these rapists in a locked room...


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 6, 2008)

From what I hear the prisons over there are worse than here... If so well deserved!

Obviously this crime and punishment isn't working anymore.

Just sad!


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

MasterBlaster said:


> From what I hear the prisons over there are worse than here... If so well deserved!
> 
> Obviously this crime and punishment isn't working anymore.
> 
> Just sad!


generally prison in UK are not as Harsh as in US, with gangs etc, however rapists and kiddy fiddlers do get their cumopance inside


----------



## Fit4life (Sep 16, 2011)

THis has been known for many years within the criminal justice system and YES in some areas it does only involve asian men. Sadly though we do need to look at this from a wider point, many of these young girls were either part of a system that removes them from their homes for a variety of reasons, they are placed in care homes that are suppossed to offer protection , these homes have been for decades the pinnacle of sexual exploitation from both those entrusted to care for these children or from outside. When will we realise that these care homes and those who remove these vulnerable kids dont really care. They simply pump up figures and in the main are little jobsworthies, I would advise any arent whose child had been abused whilst in the care of the local authority to SUE THE BALLS OFF THEM its the ONLY way these pesky beaurocrats will learn.

This is a cultural problem that the authorities refuse to accept, these men dont prey on little asian girls because they would be held to account and honiur killlings would rise. Lets remember an honour killing is in simple terms murder. By allowing excuses for race ethnicity culture we compound criminality and encourage racial tension....

Kaza


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

tragic,

im probably gonna get ripped to shreds, but how many of them where actually consenting and enjoying the attention,

and how many where actually raped raped ?. i know its statury rape either way, but i get a lot of underage girls adding me on facebook, flirting with me and asking me to "go round to theres"

theres 14 and 15 year olds that are more experienced than i am at 21. i know it says "lured" surely that is just a lurid way of saying "offered".

if its genuinely rape its horrible of course, but if its just statutory rape i havent got a opinion


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2012)

gycraig said:


> tragic,
> 
> im probably gonna get ripped to shreds, but how many of them where actually consenting and enjoying the attention,
> 
> ...


14 year old girls being plied with alcohol and feelign pressured into sex by 30-40-50 year old men were offering it up?


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Ballin said:


> I say prison.
> 
> The boys will welcome them in the exercise yards when the guards "won't" see anything...


It wont happen. Sex crime offenders are kept apart from the rest of the population for obvious reasons.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2012)

gymgym said:


> It wont happen. Sex crime offenders are kept apart from the rest of the population for obvious reasons.


They get em occasionally, I was in Highdown and they got one we were locked in our cells for 24 hours.

Someone put him in general population and they put a razor blade in his mouth and yanked it back to his ear. :thumbup1:


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> In before this gets racial and gets locked :cool2:


If it was the other way round, (white men on Asian girls) the streets would have been on fire by now. Cover them in a million paper cuts and drop them in a nice lemon and salt bath.


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> They get em occasionally, I was in Highdown and they got one we were locked in our cells for 24 hours.
> 
> Someone put him in general population and they put a razor blade in his mouth and yanked it back to his ear. :thumbup1:


Odd and unlawful. Prison could get prosecuted for this and whoever allowed this to happen hopefully lost his job and is on death row..

Oh wait they dont have death sentence in the Uk lol.. well I hope this guard ended up behind jail and for a long time.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2012)

Nidge said:


> If it was the other way round, (white men on Asian girls) the streets would have been on fire by now. Cover them in a million paper cuts and drop them in a nice lemon and salt bath.


The police wouldn't have been afraid to appear racist and would have bothered to stop it 2 years before when they first had the chance too.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2012)

gymgym said:


> Odd and unlawful. Prison could get prosecuted for this and whoever allowed this to happen hopefully lost his job and is on death row..
> 
> Oh wait they dont have death sentence in the Uk lol.. well I hope this guard ended up behind jail and for a long time.


I think he requested it, thinking no one knew what he was in for.

So you like paedos? lol


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> I think he requested it, thinking no one knew what he was in for.
> 
> So you like paedos? lol


 :nono: This is no even funny as a Joke.

All I say is that's no right period.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

FrankDangerMaus said:
 

> I think he requested it, thinking no one knew what he was in for.
> 
> So you like paedos? lol


I like Peados.....when the last bit of blood is draining out of their neck after I've slashed it..


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2012)

gymgym said:


> :nono: This is no even funny as a Joke.
> 
> All I say is that's no right period.


I say it's a pity they didn't kill the fvk.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> 14 year old girls being plied with alcohol and feelign pressured into sex by 30-40-50 year old men were offering it up?


what exactly is plied?. oh yer OFFERED, a 14 year old got offered something then took it. as i said we will never know the full story


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> I say it's a pity they didn't kill the fvk.


 :thumbup1:


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Nidge said:


> I like Peados.....when the last bit of blood is draining out of their neck after I've slashed it..





FrankDangerMaus said:


> I say it's a pity they didn't kill the fvk.


So u all think it's best to kill people right ? Ok. That makes u killers and offenders.

Laws are here for a reasons and they are to punish those people. No for anyone else to be the judge over a court of law.


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

They will never get justice. In my opinion rapists should get the treatment like off 'The girl with a dragon tattoo'


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

These laws only apply to people with human rights these animals do not have human rights & deserve putting down


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Sharpiedj said:


> They will never get justice. In my opinion rapists should get the treatment like off 'The girl with a dragon tattoo'


:laugh:

Hollywood movie huh yessss ok mate.

:whistling:


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

Bit defensive over rapist arnt you mate ?


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Sharpiedj said:


> These laws only apply to people with human rights these animals do not have human rights & deserve putting down


And yet England as part of the CEE as obligations to respect Human Rights regardless of the nature of the crime.


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Sharpiedj said:


> Bit defensive over rapist arnt you mate ?


I am toward anyone who think they can take the laws within their hands and be an hero.


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Regardless of whether or not this is racial, you must admit, the utter disregard for women within the Muslim faith (obviously not everyone) has played an integral part.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Rochdale is 5 mins from my house

Oldham/Rochdale are very racist areas, and the tension between Middle Eastern Asians and basically every other ethnicity is incredible, stories like this only make it worse..

There was a topic about it all kicking off in Rochdale on here when the story came on the news, loads of groups of people smashing up takeaways near where some of these Asians worked, I went to see what was happening but didn't see anything worth seeing


----------



## rchippex (Jan 20, 2012)

You are wasting your time getting angry about it. No-one is going to do anything about it because that is what English folk do. They b!tch and moan and say what should happen but no-one ever actually does anything. The government is exactly the same. They will get a light sentence and be free to do it again in no time and there is nothing that anyone can do about it. The legal system in this country is far too soft and that is the reason why we see all the muggings, shootings etc etc going on and blatant disregard for the law. No-one has any fear of the authorities and as a result they do as they please.


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

gymgym said:


> I am toward anyone who think they can take the laws within their hands and be an hero.


Yes but social norms are what eventually make laws. I'm sick to death of the government p*ssyfooting around the subject, get tougher on the more heinous crimes.

You can't deter an immoral person by giving them a slap on this wrist and hoping they're sorry... these individuals need to be spoken to in the only language they know.


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Lloyd DA said:


> Yes but social norms are what eventually make laws. I'm sick to death of the government p*ssyfooting around the subject, get tougher on the more heinous crimes.
> 
> You can't deter an immoral person by giving them a slap on this wrist and hoping they're sorry... these individuals need to be spoken to in the only language they know.


And this will never happen in England or any European civilised countries for that matter.


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

gymgym said:


> I am toward anyone who think they can take the laws within their hands and be an hero.


 I think that with cases like this involving nonces/rapists/sexual predators deserves nothing less then kicking it "old skool" personally I'd like to see a revival of incoherent, inconsolable angry mobs wielding pitchforks and flaming torches........to the thumbscrews/Iron maiden/Stocks/rack/dunking stool we go!










Send them to the cemetery let god sort them out


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

gymgym said:


> And this will never happen in England or any European civilised countries for that matter.


Aren't you morally superior!

And what is your reasoning behind this. I don't condone physical violence against criminals, but very harsh sentences should be dished out for such crimes. The problem with the justice system today is that someone commits a crime and thinks 'Oh well, best go and do my time, i'll be back out in a jiffy.'

Punishment should be a deterrent from committing crimes, not an inevitable price that you pay for doing whatever the f*ck you want.


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Lloyd DA said:


> Aren't you morally superior!
> 
> And what is your reasoning behind this. I don't condone physical violence against criminals, but very harsh sentences should be dished out for such crimes. The problem with the justice system today is that someone commits a crime and thinks 'Oh well, best go and do my time, i'll be back out in a jiffy.'
> 
> Punishment should be a deterrent from committing crimes, not an inevitable price that you pay for doing whatever the f*ck you want.


Harshest sentence would be life in prison. Am happy with that. Of course there are different sex crimes for different levels from low to high but speaking for the very bad ones then life would be just ideal.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

gymgym said:


> Harshest sentence would be life in prison. Am happy with that. Of course there are different sex crimes for different levels from low to high but speaking for the very bad ones then life would be just ideal.


Why,to waste tax payers money by spending thousands of pounds each year to keep a disgusting criminal alive,giving them access to widescreen TVs and games consoles?

People who act like animals give up their human rights in my opinion,couldn't care less what colour their skin colour is,put them down with a lethal injection,job's a good'n.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

they should made to wear hi vis jackets, get dropped in the middle of the estates where the victims came from whilst all the local police take a tea break


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

SOME muslims are raised tothink women should be in burkhas etc and not have sex before marriage.

this gives them a VERY low oppinion of british women in there bikinis/ mini skirts


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

gduncan said:


> Why,to waste tax payers money by spending thousands of pounds each year to keep a disgusting criminal alive,giving them access to widescreen TVs and games consoles?
> 
> People who act like animals give up their human rights in my opinion,couldn't care less what colour their skin colour is,put them down with a lethal injection,job's a good'n.


Because we live in a civilised world and therefore there is no such a thing as death penalty! That's why.. *rolling eyes*


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2012)

Dowie said:


> Some of the sentences have been handed out, 9 and 19 years so far for 2 of them.


Nowhere near enough! Those poor kids have to live with that the rest of their lives.

Just hope that their days in prison are the worst imaginable!


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

gymgym said:


> Because we live in a civilsed world and therefore there is no such a thing as death penalty! That's why.. *rolling eyes*


We clearly don't live in a civilised world if acts like that are being carried out on children and pitiful punishments are being handed out.You are obviously part of the politically correct brigade and probably think paedophiles need 'help' and 'rehabilitation'.They need shooting.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

We are partially to blame guys, And our country is quickly going downhill.

A high % of homes from disadvantages backgrounds and areas show little to no love, attention or intrest to their children / daughters, dont know or care what 13-15 year olds are up to at 1am in the morning, where or who with.

Its no surprise that these girls are lacking comfort and attention, and when its given to them by these scumbags they are lured in and later to be abused which then turns into 'norm' once the drug and alcohol abuse and dependency starts.

Another point to make, Asian/muslim men historically come from sexually deprived backgrounds, its a sin, not the norm, they are repressed and have alot of frustration built up. There females have a high level of self respect and dont induldge in any sort of activities (sexual behaviour, alcohol etc) When white girls, as young as 12 are wandering around the streets dressed in a sexually provocative manner, downing bottles of vodka and easy game, is it really a surprise ? This mix is a recipie for disaster.

We really need to sort ourselfs out, get back to basics with family values etc, but then again the media train, sexualisation of children etc is all accepted now and norm....


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

gycraig said:


> SOME muslims are raised tothink women should be in burkhas etc and not have sex before marriage.
> 
> this gives them a VERY low oppinion of british women in there bikinis/ mini skirts


I have to say I agree with this. I thoroughly despise religion and the atrocities that are both instigated and furthermore justified in its name. I wouldnt say it makes me biased though. Islam is blood thirsty and oppressive but so are all other religions. I have no favourites so in that regard I'm not really biased. You can still be a peado without any religion at all. I will say though the acts they commit over here are largely socially acceptable in a lot of their regions of the world. Women are equals to men and they arent ****ing objects that are subject to violence, rape and general totalitarian religious tyranny. These men are raping out choice and it is their choice. They could make this choice without their religion but they arent. They know their religion is a shield. As much as it utterly sickens me to say it I have to find an atom of respect for an individual who says "yes I raped because I'm a peadohile scumbag and thats who I am" rather than someone who doesnt even take responsibility and tries to justifiy it by their religion and culture.

With regards to what you've said about some of the girls asking for it and not minding. I agree to an extent. It is wrong and the men are taking advantage and need to be punished. But at the same time women in general do ask and provoke these things. They don't have the right to be raped or hurt but they DO have the self-obligation and responsibility to use some common sense and safety precaution tactics. I wouldnt walk through an estate and be shocked if I got robbed. They shouldnt be so shocked if they... You know what you know the rest.


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

gduncan said:


> They need shooting.


Do that. You will become a criminal and an offender. Not any better than them really.. :whistling:


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

gduncan said:


> We clearly don't live in a civilised world if acts like that are being carried out on children and pitiful punishments are being handed out.You are obviously part of the politically correct brigade and probably think paedophiles need 'help' and 'rehabilitation'.They need shooting.


Lol so all paedophiles should be shot? Even those that never make contact?


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Shady45 said:


> Lol so all paedophiles should be shot? Even those that never make contact?


Obviously I am referring to ones that groom and abuse children as that is what the case we are discussing in this thread is focused on.LOL yourself.


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

gymgym said:


> Because we live in a civilised world and therefore there is no such a thing as death penalty! That's why.. *rolling eyes*


Paedophillia is a "cancerous" cell on the lung of life, curing "cancer" is both humane and civilised as it then leaves the lung to live a healthy and hopefully "cancer" free life, if the "cancer" reemerges then retreatment will be necessary until the "cancer" is stamped out.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

gymgym said:


> Do that. You will become a criminal and an offender. Not any better than them really.. :whistling:


Haha you are obviously looking for a rise.i'm sure no-one can be quite as politically correct in real life.Why are you so defensive over paedophiles rights?I assume you have no children btw?


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

madmuscles said:


> Paedophillia is a "cancerous" cell on the lung of life, curing "cancer" is both humane and civilised as it then leaves the lung to live a healthy and hopefully "cancer" free life, if the "cancer" reemerges then retreatment will be necessary until the "cancer" is stamped out.


huh care to put this down in real words ?


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

gduncan said:


> Obviously I am referring to ones that groom and abuse children as that is what the case we are discussing in this thread is focused on.LOL yourself.


Touchy 

Fair enough, but it ain't that obvious when the definition of paedophile is not just those who make contact. So when someone says paedophiles should be shot it doesn't appear to discriminate between different types of paedophile


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

gduncan said:


> Haha you are obviously looking for a rise.i'm sure no-one can be quite as politically correct in real life.Why are you so defensive over paedophiles rights?I assume you have no children btw?


I am against the death penalty for pedophiles. They need being jailed for life yes. Being killed ? No.

I dont have any kids and if my child was rapped I would do all I can do see the @rsehole locked up for life.


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

Shady45 said:


> Lol so all paedophiles should be shot? Even those that never make contact?


It is these peadophiles that deserve respect. And yes I did just say that they do deserve respect. They're incredibly sick and messed up. They realise this, they know its wrong and don't want to be monsters so keep themselves away from their desires and try to get help so they can become "normal" again. These individuals are the ones who dont hurt anyone and are trying to get help for their distorted thinking. Sadly I think in a lot of cases there is a genetic component I think a lot of people are born with a predisposition to being sexually attracted to children. We have people who are born who are attracted to the same sex, the opposite sex, both sexes, some animals, some children, some not at all. They're fighting what their genes and distorted schema's are telling them.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2012)

lxm said:


> *We are partially to blame guys*, And our country is quickly going downhill.
> 
> A high % of homes from disadvantages backgrounds and areas show little to no love, attention or intrest to their children / daughters, dont know or care what 13-15 year olds are up to at 1am in the morning, where or who with.
> 
> ...


Totally disagree m8!

How are we to blame? Their parents are to blame if they had a bad upbringing, and by no means does that give any justification to these paedophile cnuts.

And saying someones ethnic background could give them cause is another kop out, they all know right from wrong! its that simple!

Its views like that that lessen the severity of the punishment!


----------



## bulldogge (Jul 2, 2011)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> They get em occasionally, I was in Highdown and they got one we were locked in our cells for 24 hours.
> 
> Someone put him in general population and they put a razor blade in his mouth and yanked it back to his ear. :thumbup1:


highdown doesnt have a protection wing though so all nonces that are in there are on general population anyway????? there are four house-blocks and the hospital wing and that's it, no segragated wing there at all.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2012)

When the justice system metes out a punishment that does not fit the crime it's no wonder people want to take the law into their own hands.

These kids are gonna be messed up for life, the paedos will spend half the sentence in a nonce wing, with entertainment, xbox, education, get out in 4.5 years and go back to running a kebab shop.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

gymgym said:


> I am against the death penalty for pedophiles. They need being jailed for life yes. Being killed ? No.
> 
> I dont have any kids and if my child was rapped I would do all I can do see the @rsehole locked up for life.


Fair enough,our views differ,I see no need for us to turn this into an argument thread.I will catagorically say though,if you had a child who was abused by a paedophile,you would not be satisfied with a life sentence you would want personal revenge.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2012)

bulldogge said:


> highdown doesnt have a protection wing though so all nonces that are in there are on general population anyway????? there are four house-blocks and the hospital wing and that's it, no segragated wing there at all.


I was only there three days til I got sent to a YOI so I didn't know the details, we just heard someone got slashed for being a paedo


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Mighty.Panda said:


> It is these peadophiles that deserve respect. And yes I did just say that they do deserve respect. They're incredibly sick and messed up. They realise this, they know its wrong and don't want to be monsters so keep themselves away from their desires and try to get help so they can become "normal" again. These individuals are the ones who dont hurt anyone and are trying to get help for their distorted thinking. Sadly I think in a lot of cases there is a genetic component I think a lot of people are born with a predisposition to being sexually attracted to children. We have people who are born who are attracted to the same sex, the opposite sex, both sexes, some animals, some children, some not at all. They're fighting what their genes and distorted schema's are telling them.


Exactly my view.


----------



## bulldogge (Jul 2, 2011)

was over ten years ago that i was there mate, just checked and one of the spurs on houseblock 2 has been turned into a nonces wing... was the YOI section when i was there, so you were right and i was wrong :lol:


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

gymgym said:


> huh care to put this down in real words ?


Mate anyone with a Doctorate of Philosophy in riddles and/or Metaphors can clearly see what I meant, It's not rocket science or Brain surgery:cool2:


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

whats with all the muslim bashing????

ok, the gang was muslim but to say its anything to do with their faith and upbringing is no different to saying all white christian males are paedos based on the recent cases involving the catholic church.


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

gymgym said:


> Do that. You will become a criminal and an offender. Not any better than them really.. :whistling:


So all criminals and offenders are the same? Grooming and raping 13 year old girls is the same as stealing a chocolate bar is it? I don't think so mate. As for people saying "they were asking for it" they're teenage girls, they copy what they see on TV and in magazines - dressing and acting a certain way does not make you "fair game" for physical abuse and a life time of mental anguish. You should be ashamed of yourselves.


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

a.notherguy said:


> whats with all the muslim bashing????
> 
> ok, the gang was muslim but to tar all muslims with the same brush is no different to saying all white christian males are paedos based on the recent cases involving the catholic church.


ITV news last night reported that only around 6% of child abuse cases reported in recent years are committed by white British males, with the rest being Asian (the majority of which, Pakistani Muslims). So yes, it is a race / religion thing.

I know this isn't all Muslims, I know a few personally that are appalled by this but let's not bury our heads in the sand and pretend it's a coincidence that these are Muslim men raping white English girls.


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

a.notherguy said:


> whats with all the muslim bashing????
> 
> ok, the gang was muslim but to tar all muslims with the same brush is no different to saying all white christian males are paedos based on the recent cases involving the catholic church.


Apologies for not making it clearer I find the acts commited by Catholics and Christians just as despicable. Islam is heinous but so is the church. Jews arent saints either. Then we have all the Indian/Punjab origin religions. But lets not get started on every religion. Bottom line is their religion is a major part.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2012)

Tasty said:


> ITV news last night reported that only around 6% of child abuse cases reported in recent years are committed by white British males, with the rest being Asian (the majority of which, Pakistani Muslims). So yes, it is a race / religion thing.
> 
> I know this isn't all Muslims, I know a few personally that are appalled by this but let's not bury our heads in the sand and pretend it's a coincidence that these are Muslim men raping white English girls.


jesus, 94%. I'd like to see that from a reliable source - no offense


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

No excuse for it, simple, regardless of the girls drinking, acting however they want. The bottom line is its wrong, the guys knew that and went ahead and exploited the situation. Simply put, they are inhumane and deserve a severe penalty for it, as they know right from wrong, regardless of background.

Their backgrounds have nothign to do with it, they are inhumane and saw an opportunity to carry their disgusting desires out. In their heads they assumed they could get away with it and carried on. It has nothing to do with the girls being of white background, the girls were vulnareable and in a vulenerable situation and they got taken advantage of. The girls could have been of any background, if these vile animals thought they had the opportunity to exploit the situation and get away with it they would have.

Bottom line, they need to made an example of and get severe punishment, but IMO they won't, which is crazy.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2012)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> jesus, 94%. I'd like to see that from a reliable source - no offense


Having said this the BBC did admit there are 7 cases of a similar nature (ie racially) currently in the court system

I'm fairly certan there aren't 8 white paedophile rings currently being tried, and we're 20x more populous than them so by population there should be 160 being tried if the offending rate is the same.


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

Imy79 said:


> No excuse for it, simple, regardless of the girls drinking, acting however they want. The bottom line is its wrong, the guys knew that and went ahead and exploited the situation. Simply put, they are inhumane and deserve a severe penalty for it, as they know right from wrong, regardless of background.
> 
> Their backgrounds have nothign to do with it, they are inhumane and saw an opportunity to carry their disgusting desires out. In their heads they assumed they could get away with it and carried on. It has nothing to do with the girls being of white background, the girls were vulnareable and in a vulenerable situation and they got taken advantage of. The girls could have been of any background, if these vile animals thought they had the opportunity to exploit the situation and get away with it they would have.
> 
> Bottom line, they need to made an example of and get severe punishment, but IMO they won't, which is crazy.


I agree with you almost complete bud. You basic consensus is they are accountable for their actions and they do it out of choice. This is also my view and the view of any reasonable person. However with regards to white girls I think it could be argued this is perhaps a little incorrect. What has been said about honour killings is true. If they targetted Asian girls there would be a hell of a lot more heat both from the British goverment and the Muslim and Asian communities. They prey on white girls because it gets them less attention.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Out of curiosity, why do so many people think severe punishment will stop other potential criminals? Really harsh punishment is based on emotion rather than effectiveness.

Of course, if you are talking about the death penalty, then of course that will be effective at preventing re-offending. Although, that's only for the ones that are caught


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Mighty.Panda said:


> It is these peadophiles that deserve respect. And yes I did just say that they do deserve respect. They're incredibly sick and messed up. They realise this, they know its wrong and don't want to be monsters so keep themselves away from their desires and try to get help so they can become "normal" again. These individuals are the ones who dont hurt anyone and are trying to get help for their distorted thinking. Sadly I think in a lot of cases there is a genetic component I think a lot of people are born with a predisposition to being sexually attracted to children. We have people who are born who are attracted to the same sex, the opposite sex, both sexes, some animals, some children, some not at all. They're fighting what their genes and distorted schema's are telling them.


x 2 and REPPED for this mate. Let me see if I still can rep some lol



Shady45 said:


> Exactly my view.


x 3



madmuscles said:


> Mate anyone with a Doctorate of Philosophy in riddles and/or Metaphors can clearly see what I meant, It's not rocket science or Brain surgery:cool2:


If u say so.



Tasty said:


> So all criminals and offenders are the same? Grooming and raping 13 year old girls is the same as stealing a chocolate bar is it? I don't think so mate. As for people saying "they were asking for it" they're teenage girls, they copy what they see on TV and in magazines - dressing and acting a certain way does not make you "fair game" for physical abuse and a life time of mental anguish. You should be ashamed of yourselves.


I made myself clear and am not ashamed of being me. No one derserve to die for rapping underage girls. Again they need their freedom taken away and forever.

I cant by any clearer than this really.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Dave said:


> Totally disagree m8!
> 
> How are we to blame? Their parents are to blame if they had a bad upbringing, and by no means does that give any justification to these paedophile cnuts.
> 
> And saying someones ethnic background could give them cause is another kop out, they all know right from wrong! its that simple!


Where did I state it gave justification ? Ive described in my post, these men as scumbags. And 'we' the 'british public' , members of our 'communities' are to blame... Their parents.. or us.. We are all part of the bigger picture.



> its views like that, which lessens the severity of the punishment


You honestly think so ? If our judicial system is so brilliant then it shouldnt. This is the truth, you need to route out the truth to tackle the problem, end of story!

As long as young teenage girls (again I'll emphasise AS YOUNG AS 12) who feel unloved, unwanted and recieve little to no attention from there families at home, are wandering around our streets, drinking, smoking and wearing sexually provocative clothing, coupled with sexually deprived, repressed muslims (asian men) who are used to there own females having high self respect, moral values, strong family backgrounds there will always be this problem, Its been going on for years.. Remember 4-5 years ago there were 2 groups of asian men busted for crusing about in BMW's picking up 13-14 year old girls from the streets, taking them away and abusing, and again more recently a girl of 17 was coherst into luring yet again more teen girls for asian men to abuse.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Lloyd DA said:


> Regardless of whether or not this is racial, you must admit, the utter disregard for women within the Muslim faith (obviously not everyone) has played an integral part.


WOW! What a ridiculous thing to say.

I'm white, British and I am not a Muslim. I am agnostic, so I don't have a bias toward any particular religion. But I know enough about it to say that Islam doesn't have any more disregard to women than Christianity or Judaism.

Yes there are examples of Muslim men disregarding women. But equally there are examples of men of other faiths disregarding women. It just so happens it's the Muslim men that are reported on in the media.

Have you actually read any of the religious texts or studied the religion to any degree? Or are you basing your 'knowledge' on the Daily Mail?


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

countdown to thread closes -10 mins


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

smaj210 said:


> countdown to thread closes -10 mins


No I wouldnt think so. People need learning how to control their anger and emotions and not turning into killers like some in here would. That thread will stay opened.


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

lxm said:


> Where did I state it gave justification ? Ive described in my post, these men as scumbags. And 'we' the 'british public' , members of our 'communities' are to blame... Their parents.. or us.. We are all part of the bigger picture.
> 
> You honestly think so ? If our judicial system is so brilliant then it shouldnt. This is the truth, you need to route out the truth to tackle the problem, end of story!
> 
> As long as young teenage girls (again I'll emphasise AS YOUNG AS 12) who feel unloved, unwanted and recieve little to no attention from there families at home, are wandering around our streets, drinking, smoking and wearing sexually provocative clothing, coupled with sexually deprived, repressed muslims (asian men) who are used to there own females having high self respect, moral values, strong family backgrounds there will always be this problem, Its been going on for years.. Remember 4-5 years ago there were 2 groups of asian men busted for crusing about in BMW's picking up 13-14 year old girls from the streets, taking them away and abusing, and again more recently a girl of 17 was coherst into luring yet again more teen girls for asian men to abuse.


Just out of interest your location says the Middle east I know its a big place and rather cheeky to infer you're from that region of the world or indeed Muslim but are you out of interest? It is a shame we don't have both Asian and Muslim people contributing to threads like this. But clearly anyone can understand why with the amount of bashing that is happening. No one in their right mind thinks that its all Asians and all Muslims though thats absurd. I never see Muslims or Asian men standing up and condemning these people who give them a bad name though. It would earn them the highest respect in my book but you rarely see it.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

> countdown to thread closes -10 mins


why ? this is a healthy debate on a topic which holds lots of opinions.. Which is the reason for a general section in an open forum!


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2012)

Dr Manhattan said:


> But I know enough about it to say that Islam doesn't have any more disregard to women than Christianity or Judaism.
> 
> Have you actually read any of the religious texts or studied the religion to any degree? Or are you basing your 'knowledge' on the Daily Mail?


Have you? because the quran says that women are worth less than men.

And admittedly the christian and jewish faiths books may not be free of misogyny they are much more loosely interpreted in the modern age, the quran is seen as the literal word of god


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Tasty said:


> ITV news last night reported that only around 6% of child abuse cases reported in recent years are committed by white British males, with the rest being Asian (the majority of which, Pakistani Muslims). So yes, it is a race / religion thing.
> 
> I know this isn't all Muslims, I know a few personally that are appalled by this but let's not bury our heads in the sand and pretend it's a coincidence that these are Muslim men raping white English girls.


i do wonder whetehr that is cos the gangs that are going round are more likely to be caught tho and that there are millions of unreported attrocities carried out by non muslims which if reported would show that the crime:religion ratios are similar



Mighty.Panda said:


> Apologies for not making it clearer I find the acts commited by Catholics and Christians just as despicable. Islam is heinous but so is the church. Jews arent saints either. Then we have all the Indian/Punjab origin religions. But lets not get started on every religion. Bottom line is their religion is a major part.


or another way of looking at it.... people can be evil regardless of race or religion so there is no need to bring either into it?


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2012)

You only have to look at how women are treated in islamic ruled countries such as Saudi Arabia to see that women are considered lower.

A raped woman is guilty of adultery/fornication, 2 women must witness something in order to be equal to one male witness.

Can't drive, can't be educated etc


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> Have you? because the quran says that women are worth less than men.
> 
> And admittedly the christian and jewish faiths books may not be free of misogyny they are much more loosely interpreted in the modern age, the quran is seen as the literal word of god


I own the bible, the torah, the quran and the granth sahib, admitidly not to hand theyre in storage somewhere. I dont claim to be an expert on them all but have to say the quran is pretty bloody shocking in regard to misogyny over other texts... Not to say that the others arent pretty shocking in other ways though.... Some of which being arguably even worse.


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

I really don't get how you can say that race or religion doesn't come into it, when it so very clearly does. Or are you implying that this is a huge coincidence? This isn't an isolated incident, I read about this occurring as far back as 4/5 years ago... Same story, Muslim men, white girls. I think to ignore the race aspect is ridiculous.


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

a.notherguy said:


> i do wonder whetehr that is cos the gangs that are going round are more likely to be caught tho and that there are millions of unreported attrocities carried out by non muslims which if reported would show that the crime:religion ratios are similar
> 
> or another way of looking at it.... people can be evil regardless of race or religion so there is no need to bring either into it?


They can but they don't try to justify it with religion.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2012)

Mighty.Panda said:


> I own the bible, the torah, the quran and the granth sahib, admitidly not to hand theyre in storage somewhere. I dont claim to be an expert on them all but have to say the quran is pretty bloody shocking in regard to misogyny over other texts... Not to say that the others arent pretty shocking in other ways though.... Some of which being arguably even worse.


I have an RE teacher mother lol I've read em all just so I can argue with her.

In that EDL thread I said "The quran says to kill nonbelievers" and was immediately jumped on by people saying thats a lie and no it doesn't its peaceful, til I quoted the exact verse.


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

There is a difference between race and culture.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

a.notherguy said:


> i do wonder whetehr that is cos the gangs that are going round are more likely to be caught tho and that there are millions of unreported attrocities carried out by non muslims which if reported would show that the crime:religion ratios are similar
> 
> or another way of looking at it.... people can be evil regardless of race or religion so there is no need to bring either into it?


I personally think every single factor should be taken in to account. Religion, gender, culture and whatever else. If there are any patterns or factors that increase risk, then they need to be identified.

However, the problem is when people over generalise and label whole groups of people. Also, as you said, so many paedophilia cases go unreported it is hard to get a completely accurate picture.

However, maybe paedophile rings/groups are more common amongst certain people. Whereas other forms of paedophilia are more commonly associated with other groups.

Yes I have deliberately avoided naming groups that I'm talking about as I have not seen enough statistics to make assumptions


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

gduncan said:


> We clearly don't live in a civilised world if acts like that are being carried out on children and pitiful punishments are being handed out.You are obviously part of the politically correct brigade and probably think paedophiles need 'help' and 'rehabilitation'.They need shooting.


Let me give you an example. If you had anal sex with a male teenager who is 16 now, that would be lawful. If you had done so in 2002, his age of consent would have been 18, thus your anal sex with him would have been unlawful. Now, would that have made you uncivilised ten years ago? Or just unlawful?

Let me also ask, do you think all homosexuals also need shooting because of their sexual preferences?

Whilst homosexuality is now accepted, it wasn't all that long ago that people went around lynching them. Seems you want to do the same to paedophiles.

Don't forget, the age of consent is a man made creation. A lot of these girls would have had sex before these men touched them.

I'm not saying it was right what happened to them. But what I'm trying to point out is that your opinion of shooting them makes you as bad, if not worse than them.

Yes it was illegal, but there is a cultural difference. I'm not saying this is an excuse, as they will be punished under law for it. But if you went back 100 years or so, the age of consent was 13, so what they did wouldn't have been a crime *in this country*. Go back even further and there was no age of consent.

An age of consent isn't a natural thing...therefore who is to say it is right at what age? The powers that be? If so...then you should let those powers that be deal with the consequences of that law being broken.


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> I have an RE teacher mother lol I've read em all just so I can argue with her.
> 
> In that EDL thread I said "The quran says to kill nonbelievers" and was immediately jumped on by people saying thats a lie and no it doesn't its peaceful, til I quoted the exact verse.


Yep and its taken literally by millions. For all the people I've helped in my life, for all the people I've potentially saved or made stronger, for all the goodness I've done it means absolutely nothing in their eyes because I'm evil for not believing. I could donate my last penny and offer my very life in exchange for the freedom of others but I would still get a round in the head for not believing if they got hold of me. Seems logical and fair.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2012)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Let me give you an example. If you had anal sex with a male teenager who is 16 now, that would be lawful. If you had done so in 2002, his age of consent would have been 18, thus your anal sex with him would have been unlawful. Now, would that have made you uncivilised ten years ago? Or just unlawful?
> 
> Let me also ask, do you think all homosexuals also need shooting because of their sexual preferences?
> 
> ...


You really think it's ok to pressure 13 year old girls into sex with 50 year old men?

You think that's on a par with a consensual homosexual relationship?


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

Mighty.Panda said:


> I agree with you almost complete bud. You basic consensus is they are accountable for their actions and they do it out of choice. This is also my view and the view of any reasonable person. However with regards to white girls I think it could be argued this is perhaps a little incorrect. What has been said about honour killings is true. *If they targetted Asian girls there would be a hell of a lot more heat both from the British goverment and the Muslim and Asian communities. They prey on white girls because it gets them less attention*.


Cannot diasgree with that either, also again this is just generalising but it is less unlikely asian girls will be in that situation in comparison. As you mentioned, would be less heat for them and they would 'think twice' nefore doing that as the backlash would be greater. This is where they need to be punished further, but looking at the sentences, this is not the case, got away with murder in my eyes. Also the asian community needs to play a bigger part and stand up and make them examples of, but that won't happen due to various reasons.


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

damerush said:


> There is a difference between race and culture.


Unfortunately race, religion and culture are not wholey seperate they are a 3 way ven diagram with crossovers at every point. Some religions are also races and some cultures are also defined as religions. Its a semantic minefield.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> I have an RE teacher mother lol I've read em all just so I can argue with her.
> 
> In that EDL thread I said "The quran says to kill nonbelievers" and was immediately jumped on by people saying thats a lie and no it doesn't its peaceful, til I quoted the exact verse.


Please quote this verse. Also, quote the version of the Quran that you read and the language that it was in.

Unless it was in classic Arabic, then you are only getting the translators' interpretation of what it says, which is quite different from the meaning in the original text.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> You really think it's ok to pressure 13 year old girls into sex with 50 year old men?
> 
> You think that's on a par with a consensual homosexual relationship?


Most people don't of course. However, it is true that age of consent is cultural


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> You really think it's ok to pressure 13 year old girls into sex with 50 year old men?
> 
> You think that's on a par with a consensual homosexual relationship?


I didn't say that. Please re-read and understand it and then comment.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

All the religions are evil, it's just that most cultures have moved forward with the times and (hypocritically IMO) pick and choose what they want using their own or the current societies moral standing! It's just that Muslims haven't moved that far forward, but with time they will catch up! Christianity will probably be the first religion to disappear entirely albeit in 100's of years but the sooner the better, same goes with all religion, all that will be left is religious cults where a few nutters will continue with all the nonsense.

My opinion of course


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Dr Manhattan said:


> ..to point out is that your opinion of shooting them makes you as bad, if not worse than them.


Exactly.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Let me give you an example. If you had anal sex with a male teenager who is 16 now, that would be lawful. If you had done so in 2002, his age of consent would have been 18, thus your anal sex with him would have been unlawful. Now, would that have made you uncivilised ten years ago? Or just unlawful?
> 
> Let me also ask, do you think all homosexuals also need shooting because of their sexual preferences?
> 
> ...


I'll be honest,i didn't read past this "If you had anal sex with a male teenager who is 16 now".

It's not the best way to grab my attention.


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Let me give you an example. If you had anal sex with a male teenager who is 16 now, that would be lawful. If you had done so in 2002, his age of consent would have been 18, thus your anal sex with him would have been unlawful. Now, would that have made you uncivilised ten years ago? Or just unlawful?
> 
> Let me also ask, do you think all homosexuals also need shooting because of their sexual preferences?
> 
> ...


Couldnt have said it better myself. Very well spoken mate.

:thumb:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Let me give you an example. If you had anal sex with a male teenager who is 16 now, that would be lawful. If you had done so in 2002, his age of consent would have been 18, thus your anal sex with him would have been unlawful. Now, would that have made you uncivilised ten years ago? Or just unlawful?
> 
> Let me also ask, do you think all homosexuals also need shooting because of their sexual preferences?
> 
> ...


In 2002 he would of been 6, so yes that is wrong


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2012)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Please quote this verse. Also, quote the version of the Quran that you read and the language that it was in.
> 
> Unless it was in classic Arabic, then you are only getting the translators' interpretation of what it says, which is quite different from the meaning in the original text.


google Qu'ran and kill non believers, you'll find many arabic scholars explaining it, it's not just me who's read it in some magical version of the qu'ran only I can read.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Dr Manhattan said:


> WOW! What a ridiculous thing to say.
> 
> I'm white, British and I am not a Muslim. I am agnostic, so I don't have a bias toward any particular religion. But I know enough about it to say that Islam doesn't have any more disregard to women than Christianity or Judaism.
> 
> ...


bull, i work with muslims a LOT. vast majority have thought of english women as easy sluts. a lot of them have said they wouldnt date a english girl but would **** them,

when ur raised to think women should be beneath u even when there following your "rules" its easy to see why they think so little of women who go completely against everything, i dont think theres a minimum age for consent in muslim countries ?.

there taught women should cover up- they see english women walking round in mini skirts bikinis, tank tops.

there taught people shouldnt drink- they see 14 year olds come in the pizza places off there face on alcohol.

women should be virgins - women as young as 14 bragging about there sexual prowess.

there going to have a very low opinion of our "liberated" women.

age of consent is a joke anyway.

15 years old 364 days old - fking scum bag should be in prison and whipped every day

16 years old 1 day old- good lad :S


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> google Qu'ran and kill non believers, you'll find many arabic scholars explaining it, it's not just me who's read it in some magical version of the qu'ran only I can read.


Yes but so does the bible


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> Have you? because the quran says that *women are worth less than men.*
> 
> And admittedly the christian and jewish faiths books may not be free of misogyny they are much more loosely interpreted in the modern age, the quran is seen as the literal word of god


Please quantify this, first I have ever heard of this!


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> google Qu'ran and kill non believers, you'll find many arabic scholars explaining it, it's not just me who's read it in some magical version of the qu'ran only I can read.


So Google is your source. Well it must be right then :laugh:


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Yes but so does the bible


I've already pointed out that Christians do not still believe the bible is the unchanged and literal word of god,

it also says slavery and rape are ok, I don't see many slave keeping christian rapists in the news.

They've adapted it to modern society


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

Shady45 said:


> Most people don't of course. However, it is true that age of consent is cultural


Yep this is very true. Some individuals will be completely ready for sexua intercourse at age 13 whilst some won't feel comfortable or ready until their 20's its entirely subjective. Goverments can't let everything be a case by case basis though so they have to impose a mean age limit for everyone simply out of practicality. When a 16 year old has consensual sex with his girlfriend who is a few months short of being 16 herself he gets recorded as a sex offender for life. Its not right. But laws are made with the majority in mind not minority. Few must suffer so the many can benefit it'll always be the way.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2012)

Dr Manhattan said:


> So Google is your source. Well it must be right then :laugh:


No, i told you to google it. You'll find many islamic sites discussing the quotes and you can see what i mean,


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Tasty said:


> I really don't get how you can say that race or religion doesn't come into it, when it so very clearly does. Or are you implying that this is a huge coincidence? This isn't an isolated incident, I read about this occurring as far back as 4/5 years ago... Same story, Muslim men, white girls. I think to ignore the race aspect is ridiculous.


i was implying that stastics and figure arent always correct and that horrendous crimes such as this often go unreported and therefore make it impossible to say for sure either way that if there is statsical pattern or not and i think its dangerous to make sweeping statements based on what are most likely (and very unfortunately) innacurate figures.



Mighty.Panda said:


> They can but they don't try to justify it with religion.


good point!



Shady45 said:


> I personally think every single factor should be taken in to account. Religion, gender, culture and whatever else. If there are any patterns or factors that increase risk, then they need to be identified.
> 
> However, the problem is when people over generalise and label whole groups of people. Also, as you said, so many paedophilia cases go unreported it is hard to get a completely accurate picture.
> 
> ...


yeah, i agree that all factors should be taken into account but onlywhen the stats are unquestionably accurate


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2012)

Imy79 said:


> Please quantify this, first I have ever heard of this!


http://lmgtfy.com/?q=qu%27ran+women+worth+less+than+men


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> I've already pointed out that Christians do not still believe the bible is the unchanged and literal word of god,
> 
> it also says slavery and rape are ok, I don't see many slave keeping christian rapists in the news.
> 
> They've adapted it to modern society


So have most westernised Muslims with the Quran, u can't tar all with same brush!


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

Dr Manhattan said:


> So Google is your source. Well it must be right then :laugh:


To be fair mate google is the link to the majority of all publised peer reviewed journals in circulation. If you know where to look google is extremely reliable.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

gycraig said:


> bull, i work with muslims a LOT. vast majority have thought of english women as easy sluts. a lot of them have said they wouldnt date a english girl but would **** them,
> 
> when ur raised to think women should be beneath u even when there following your "rules" its easy to see why they think so little of women who go completely against everything, i dont think theres a minimum age for consent in muslim countries ?.
> 
> ...


Like I say, I'm English...but unfortunately a lot of Englsih girls are easy sluts as a part of this ladette culture. It doesn't mean they all are though, as there are also a lot of very nice English girls. I'm sure many people would disagree with me one way or the other.

So just because some Muslim men you work with think what they do, it doesn't mean all Muslim men think that way about all Englsih women. You're just generalising massively.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Mighty.Panda said:


> To be fair mate google is the link to the majority of all publised peer reviewed journals in circulation. If you know where to look google is extremely reliable.


This is true...but like you say, if you know where to look.

Also, with something like the Quran, you're only going to get one person's interpretation of it. It doesn't mean that's right or wrong.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2012)

It's interesting the two perspectives.

Pakistani men are © 2% of the population. There's currently 8 trials involving organised rape gangs of Pakistani men.

If culture/race/religion didn't affect offending rates there would currently be 20x the amount of trials involving white rape gangs, but that just isn't the case. So why do some people say that culture has nothing to do with it?

Not saying they're all rapists, but they are more predisposed to it as a group.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Like I say, I'm English...but unfortunately a lot of Englsih girls are easy sluts as a part of this ladette culture. It doesn't mean they all are though, as there are also a lot of very nice English girls. I'm sure many people would disagree with me one way or the other.
> 
> So just because some Muslim men you work with think what they do, it doesn't mean all Muslim men think that way about all Englsih women. You're just generalising massively.


There's some more brush tarring going on here lol, women go out and have a drink, it's a handful that get smashed and fall about with there fanny hanging out shaggin all and sundry - not all, not most, just a select few


----------



## Tonk007 (Jan 1, 2012)

a.notherguy said:


> whats with all the muslim bashing????
> 
> ok, the gang was muslim but to say its anything to do with their faith and upbringing is no different to saying all white christian males are paedos based on the recent cases involving the catholic church.


i agree, as usual soon as a asian/muslim does something wrong it becomes a bigger deal

just an excuse for the ignorant/racists to blame the religon once again

fact is this group are plain/simple criminals/paedos no different to any white/black/yellow paedos


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

I can't say I'm suprised by the amount of people on here justifying what these men did. This coming from the same site where the majority seem to think it's ok to hit women. I suppose the thought that all raped girls are "asking for it" isn't too far behind.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2012)

Tasty said:


> I can't say I'm suprised by the amount of people on here justifying what these men did. This coming from the same site where the majority seem to think it's ok to hit women. I suppose the thought that all raped girls are "asking for it" isn't too far behind.


Well they dress like slags and drink alcohol!


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> There's some more brush tarring going on here lol, women go out and have a drink, it's a handful that get smashed and fall about with there fanny hanging out shaggin all and sundry - not all, not most, just a select few


Mate, I did say "a lot of Englsih girls are easy sluts as a part of this ladette culture" and "there are also a lot of very nice English girls". I didn't touch on those in the middle either. so it's hardly tarring.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Tasty said:


> I can't say I'm suprised by the amount of people on here justifying what these men did. This coming from the same site where the majority seem to think it's ok to hit women. I suppose the thought that all raped girls are "asking for it" isn't too far behind.


Is it not ok to hit women


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

Tasty said:


> I can't say I'm suprised by the amount of people on here justifying what these men did. This coming from the same site where the majority seem to think it's ok to hit women. I suppose the thought that all raped girls are "asking for it" isn't too far behind.


A lot do ask for it but most would still agree its wrong. I've had under aged girls ask me for it but I'm not a rapist.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> It's interesting the two perspectives.
> 
> Pakistani men are © 2% of the population. There's currently 8 trials involving organised rape gangs of Pakistani men.
> 
> ...


You must remember that religion and culture aren't the same.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Mate, I did say "a lot of Englsih girls are easy sluts as a part of this ladette culture" and "there are also a lot of very nice English girls". I didn't touch on those in the middle either. so it's hardly tarring.


But it's not a lot, it's a select few!!


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

I`m saying culture most certainly has something to do with it. They aren't genetically predisposed to be rapists as that is ludicrous.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Mate, I did say "a lot of Englsih girls are easy sluts as a part of this ladette culture" and "there are also a lot of very nice English girls". I didn't touch on those in the middle either. so it's hardly tarring.


Can you point me towards some specific bars where these easy sluts drink?

Thanks.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

gduncan said:


> I'll be honest,i didn't read past this "If you had anal sex with a male teenager who is 16 now".
> 
> It's not the best way to grab my attention.


That's fair enough dude, but it wasn't directed specifically at anyone. It was an example, as I said before that part.

If you don't want to read other people's opinions then that's cool...but it makes it hard to have an informed debate.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Race isnt the problem, religion isnt the problem, culture isnt the problem.

People are the problem. Not a lot more to it.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> But it's not a lot, it's a select few!!


Seriously? Are you telling me that there aren't lots of girls who now go out on a night out with the aim of getting ****ed and picking up a guy to take home for sex?

If so, I have to disagree.


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

Smitch said:


> Can you point me towards some specific bars where these easy sluts drink?
> 
> Thanks.


Its generally all the land mass inbetween the Orkney islands and Cornwall :laugh:


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2012)

The Ramadhan Foundation is a Manchester-based moderate Muslim youth group that works for 'peaceful co-existence and dialogue for all communities'.

Mr Shafiq said: 'There is a significant problem for the British Pakistani community, there is an over-representation amongst recent convictions in the crime of on-street grooming, there should be no silence in addressing the issue of race as this is central to the actions of these criminals.

'They think that white teenage girls are worthless and can be abused without a second thought; it is this sort of behaviour that is bringing shame on our community.

- From an Asian charity leader


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> The Ramadhan Foundation is a Manchester-based moderate Muslim youth group that works for 'peaceful co-existence and dialogue for all communities'.
> 
> Mr Shafiq said: 'There is a significant problem for the British Pakistani community, there is an over-representation amongst recent convictions in the crime of on-street grooming, there should be no silence in addressing the issue of race as this is central to the actions of these criminals.
> 
> ...


People like this should get more publicity and media attention.


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Someone should tell these girls and their parents that because in other cultures, it's ok to have sex with under age girls and also due to the fact "most" of our girls are slags - that they in fact deserved everything that happened to them. I'm sure that'll make her feel better every time she flinches at the thought of a sexual encounter over the rest of her life, or can't trust a man that might love her... Or in fact if it all gets too much and the pain and the self hatred makes her kill herself. I reckon that the knowledge that in other countries it's ok & that it's her own fault will be a great comfort.

I think some of you need to get a ****ing grip.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2012)

Mighty.Panda said:


> People like this should get more publicity and media attention.


It's racist to speak the truth.

even if you're an asian man too


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> The Ramadhan Foundation is a Manchester-based moderate Muslim youth group that works for 'peaceful co-existence and dialogue for all communities'.
> 
> Mr Shafiq said: 'There is a significant problem for the British Pakistani community, there is an over-representation amongst recent convictions in the crime of on-street grooming, there should be no silence in addressing the issue of race as this is central to the actions of these criminals.
> 
> ...


No mention of Muslims or the Quran in that quote. Only the 'British Pakistani community'.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> It's racist to speak the truth.
> 
> even if you're an asian man too


This is true...for this I blame the ECHR.


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

Tasty said:


> I can't say I'm suprised by the amount of people on here justifying what these men did. This coming from the same site where the majority seem to think it's ok to hit women. I suppose the thought that all raped girls are "asking for it" isn't too far behind.


Who is justifying it? The fact it's completely despicable and evil is obvious. Should the thread have started and ended with people going "Throw them in a pit." I personally hope they all get what's coming to them lawfully (unlikely) and unlawfully.

*edit* I do see some people trying to get their heads around it. I will say it's 2012 and the UK if you molest children you are a criminal, past history or what goes on elsewhere is sort of irrelevant.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2012)

Dr Manhattan said:


> No mention of Muslims or the Quran in that quote. Only the 'British Pakistani community'.


Which is a Muslim community.

And it says Muslim in the first line


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Dr Manhattan said:


> No mention of Muslims or the Quran in that quote. Only the 'British Pakistani community'.


Who are all muslim. I'm not saying its a Muslim thing either, it's a Pakistani thing... but these British Pakistani men are all Muslims. Wouldn't you agree?


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> It's racist to speak the truth.
> 
> even if you're an asian man too


Asian men and Muslims do a lot of terrible things and everyone develops a bad opinion of them. If some influential and prominant Muslim or Asian speaker just stood up and said no this is not representative of our culture nor our beliefs it would DO SO MUCH good and would show people that its a select few from a very large group. But the pity is few do stand up and condemn the actions of the few that tar the many.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2012)

Mighty.Panda said:


> Asian men and Muslims do a lot of terrible things and everyone develops a bad opinion of them. If some influential and prominant Muslim or Asian speaker just stood up and said no this is not representative of our culture nor our beliefs it would DO SO MUCH good and would show people that its a select few from a very large group. But the pity is few do stand up and condemn the actions of the few that tar the many.


Draw a picture of their prophet and they're out in force.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> Which is a Muslim community.
> 
> And it says Muslim in the first line


It is that...but it's a Community problem rather than a religious one.

With regard to it saying Muslim, that's not part of the quote, but what it does say is: "The Ramadhan Foundation is a Manchester-based moderate Muslim youth group that works for 'peaceful co-existence and dialogue for all communities'"

So this means that Muslims are working to stop such things happening. This would be something those who just say 'shoot them for doing what they did' could do instead as it's more helpful.

My only point regarding Islamophobia is that people blame Muslims for what happened. When in fact many Muslims are as shocked about what happened as everyone else.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Tasty said:


> Who are all muslim. I'm not saying its a Muslim thing either, it's a Pakistani thing... but these British Pakistani men are all Muslims. Wouldn't you agree?


Yeah, I'd definitely agree with that. But just because a few men have a warped view of their revision, I don't think the entire religion should be tarred.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Doesn't take long for these threads to descend into irrelevant stupidity...


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> Draw a picture of their prophet and they're out in force.


Mate, I'm not sure of the relevance of this? :confused1:


----------



## B.Johnson (Mar 12, 2012)

There is no "lawful justice" for this kind of crime. Hell, the death penalty wouldn't be enough. I can't even contemplate anything that could bring justice to these animals. I'm extremely surprised that some people are actually trying to justify their actions. If anyone touched my kids they wouldn't make it to trial.


----------



## Tonk007 (Jan 1, 2012)

gycraig said:


> bull, i work with muslims a LOT. vast majority have thought of english women as easy sluts. a lot of them have said they wouldnt date a english girl but would **** them,
> 
> when ur raised to think women should be beneath u even when there following your "rules" its easy to see why they think so little of women who go completely against everything, i dont think theres a minimum age for consent in muslim countries ?.
> 
> ...


Bro your obviously entitled to your opinion, but must say this is utter bollox

muslims/asians are not raised to to think women should be dis respected/degraded etc

so dont no where you got that from

infact i would say white people are far more worse you guys treat your women like pieces of meat

clubs/pubs/lap dancing clubs all full of mostly white folk

then you have white paedos raping/abusing kids young as 3/4 you want to shag anything that moves lol

also far more single parent familys with white people kids being bought up with no father figure

asians/muslims are not perfect you have good/bad in every race


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Tasty said:


> Someone should tell these girls and their parents that because in other cultures, it's ok to have sex with under age girls and also due to the fact "most" of our girls are slags - that they in fact deserved everything that happened to them. I'm sure that'll make her feel better every time she flinches at the thought of a sexual encounter over the rest of her life, or can't trust a man that might love her... Or in fact if it all gets too much and the pain and the self hatred makes her kill herself. I reckon that the knowledge that in other countries it's ok & that it's her own fault will be a great comfort.
> 
> I think some of you need to get a ****ing grip.


Acknowledging cultural reasons behind it does not provide an excuse that says it is okay, but allows us to see if there are any risk factors that increase the likelihood of child sex abuse and to understand any motives that are not biological. Understanding factors such as these can help with prevention, rehabilitation or any other method of dealing with it.

No one deserves to be raped because they may dress and act provocatively or whatever, but it may be a risk factor which again, is very important


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Seriously? Are you telling me that there aren't lots of girls who now go out on a night out with the aim of getting ****ed and picking up a guy to take home for sex?
> 
> If so, I have to disagree.


Why does that make her a slag?? Aren't we as humans given the right to share our bodies with whom we please? More men go out looking for sex than women, fact!!

What was it about the Quran that was misogynistic again?


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

B.Johnson said:


> There is no "lawful justice" for this kind of crime. Hell, the death penalty wouldn't be enough. I can't even contemplate anything that could bring justice to these animals. I'm extremely surprised that some people are actually trying to justify their actions. If anyone touched my kids they wouldn't make it to trial.


Just what we need....Boris Johnson getting involved in the debate :scared:

(jokes!!!) :tt2:


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

the dirty ba5tards should all be castrated and knee-capped end of.whatever their religion,race or colour.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2012)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Mate, I'm not sure of the relevance of this? :confused1:


He was saying the muslim community doesnt speak out against this much, and I was pointing out hte difference in their reactions to things.

Paint them as child molesters and relative silence, draw a picture, and they're burning flags.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

TECH said:


> Doesn't take long for these threads to descend into irrelevant stupidity...


to be fair, the majority of the posts have been well considered opions and considering the issue, this thread is actually a failry restrained debate by UKM standards.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

B.Johnson said:


> There is no "lawful justice" for this kind of crime. Hell, the death penalty wouldn't be enough. I can't even contemplate anything that could bring justice to these animals. I'm extremely surprised that some people are actually trying to justify their actions. If anyone touched my kids they wouldn't make it to trial.


are people trying to justify it? I haven't read a comment (but i haven't read all of them) saying it is okay, in fact the majority seem to advocate harsh punishment or other methods of dealing with it


----------



## B.Johnson (Mar 12, 2012)

The colour of a person's skin has fcuk all to do with anything. The human conditioning of the culture they are brought up in does though. There are monsters in every culture, just the media likes to bring forward certain cultures more than others. If anyone hasn't noticed, we're in a war with a large part of the muslim world. I don't think a lot of people know why and so propaganda is a very effective tool to justify our actions. I'm sure lots of rapists are white, black, chinese etc too.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Why does that make her a slag?? Aren't we as humans given the right to share our bodies with whom we please? More men go out looking for sex than women, fact!!
> 
> What was it about the Quran that was misogynistic again?


I'm not disagreeing with people's rights to have sex with who they want. I'm pro-choice :thumb:

But whether someone is a slag completely depends on the definition of slag.

Seeing as it's not in the OED, here is a definition from the Urban Dictionary: "An individual who cares not for relationships beyond the realm of the sexual, these people sleep with many partners not caring about anything save for the moment of climax."

Sounds like a lot of girls nowadays.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2012)

Dr Manhattan said:


> I'm not disagreeing with people's rights to have sex with who they want. I'm pro-choice :thumb:
> 
> But whether someone is a slag completely depends on the definition of slag.
> 
> ...


And bonobo monkeys, but luckily for them they don't get judged on it.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

B.Johnson said:


> The colour of a person's skin has fcuk all to do with anything. The human conditioning of the culture they are brought up in does though. There are monsters in every culture, just the media likes to bring forward certain cultures more than others. If anyone hasn't noticed, we're in a war with a large part of the muslim world. I don't think a lot of people know why and so propaganda is a very effective tool to justify our actions. I'm sure lots of rapists are white, black, chinese etc too.


It's a well known fact that skin darkening is caused by the rapey gene!!


----------



## B.Johnson (Mar 12, 2012)

Shady45 said:


> are people trying to justify it? I haven't read a comment (but i haven't read all of them) saying it is okay, in fact the majority seem to advocate harsh punishment or other methods of dealing with it


I'm not going over the whole thread again, you haven't read the whole thread so I suggest you do.


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

It pains me to think I have to leave this thread in 2 hours :/


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Dr Manhattan said:


> I'm not disagreeing with people's rights to have sex with who they want. I'm pro-choice :thumb:
> 
> But whether someone is a slag completely depends on the definition of slag.
> 
> ...


But men moreso - or is that ok?


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

B.Johnson said:


> The colour of a person's skin has fcuk all to do with anything. The human conditioning of the culture they are brought up in does though. There are monsters in every culture, just the media likes to bring forward certain cultures more than others. If anyone hasn't noticed, we're in a war with a large part of the muslim world. I don't think a lot of people know why and so propaganda is a very effective tool to justify our actions. I'm sure lots of rapists are white, black, chinese etc too.


i agree with you but i am curious as to who is in a war with which large part of the muslim world?

were in a war in a small part of the muslim world as far as i know and its not muslims were at war with, its al queada


----------



## B.Johnson (Mar 12, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> It's a well known fact that skin darkening is caused by the rapey gene!!


Good point! :thumb:


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> And bonobo monkeys, but luckily for them they don't get judged on it.


I can't comment on bonobo monkeys as I don't really know anything about it. But if they go out drinking and picking up guys, I've not noticed any around my town yet.

Though I so look forward when I'm stood next to a female bonobo monkey in a tiny skirt, caked in make-up at the bar :clap:


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> But men moreso - or is that ok?


No, male slags exist too IMO


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Mighty.Panda said:


> It pains me to think I have to leave this thread in 2 hours :/


I have to go now


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2012)

Dr Manhattan said:


> I can't comment on bonobo monkeys as I don't really know anything about it. But if they go out drinking and picking up guys, I've not noticed any around my town yet.
> 
> Though I so look forward when I'm stood next to a female bonobo monkey in a tiny skirt, caked in make-up at the bar :clap:


Check em out sometime.

They have sex to say hello, and goodbye, with every bonobo they encounter, male or female. It's quite amusing.


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

Dr Manhattan said:


> I have to go now


Uni 4-1 :/ bet it'll be deleted by the time I'm back lol


----------



## B.Johnson (Mar 12, 2012)

a.notherguy said:


> i agree with you but i am curious as to who is in a war with which large part of the muslim world?
> 
> were in a war with a small part of the muslim world as far as i know and its not muslims were at war with, its al queada


I don't think many of the muslims who feel hatred toward the western world are part of al queda though. I personally aren't at war with anyone, I live in a very multi cultural town and don't see too much conflict between each group. I know a lot of muslims and find them very peaceful generally, the same as anyone else but I definately think that the media uses propaganda to sway our opinions.


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

I don't get why people are talking about slags in a thread about the rape of underage girls?


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

damerush said:


> I don't get why people are talking about slags in a thread about the rape of underage girls?


Apparently these girls were slags and "asking for it".


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

Mighty.Panda said:


> It pains me to think I have to leave this thread in 2 hours :/


dont worry panda im sure this thread will be going for some time yet


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Wow - some real opinions on this thread so going to throw mine in! 

Firstly - The guys aren't Muslims, they may say they are, but a follower will not be plying underage girls with drugs and alcohol before raping them. These are the same 'Muslims' that the media use to portray the religion as bad. I know a lot of Muslims, in the hundreds, and not one of them has raped a white girl. Hell most of them won't drink alcohol or touch drugs and seeing as Muslims see these as haram and won't even SELL the stuff on their premesis, they wouldn't be drugging kids to get them in bed and pass around their mates.

The guys that did this, are no more than scumbags, no matter what race, or religion they are from. To drug and abuse kids should mean you have your nuts crushed between stones and your ring piece ploughed until you can't sit or walk properly. I'm pretty liberal, I can accept that older guys sleep with underage girls at times in a consentual manner, even for one night stands, and hell girls these days can be hard to tell how old they are even if they say they're older, but these guys took advantage in the worst way possible. Sure there is probably the girls side, but any decent human being would look at it and think 'these girls are pretty screwed up, lets give them a free kebab and maybe even talk to them to see that they're ok', these guys saw them and thought 'woo some little pussy to fvck up and pass around the crew.' 5 years and deportation doesn't sound much though, seeing as they'll be back under a different guise no doubt.

There are also 8 other cases in the courts at the moment involving pakistani men, shocked the media hasn't picked up on these, and if they haven't picked up on these how many don't make the media. I'm sure it helped for this to make news because it was 8 MUSLIM guys no doubt, also makes you wondered what non-muslim rackets are operating. Hell it could just mean operating out of a kebab shop isn't that incognito and is going to get you banged up whereas the british operate far more covertly...


----------



## Mjc1 (Aug 29, 2010)

there is good and bad people in every country/culture and its bad enough when these muslim scumbags come over here and abuse our benefit system but to start abusing our children and think they can get away with it by playing the racist card is too much, i think they have gone too far and a civil war will be imminent based on this alone.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Unbelievable I've been given a warning and had my post deleted from this thread just for saying they should all be shot! What the **** is up wih that hardly out of context and nothing more than what everyone else has expressed.

Sadly yet another case of a white man not been allowed to express free speech in his own country because it's not PC what a croc!

Anyone else had there fingers slapped here??


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

One of them has been given 19 years by the sound of it, and others have been given 4 years.

I'm sure there's a joke in there somewhere....


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Pain2Gain said:


> Unbelievable I've been given a warning and had my post deleted from this thread just for saying they should all be shot! What the **** is up wih that hardly out of context and nothing more than what everyone else has expressed.
> 
> Sadly yet another case of a white man not been allowed to express free speech in his own country because it's not PC what a croc!
> 
> Anyone else had there fingers slapped here??


You said 'all Asians should be shot'. That's racist mate so it was rightly deleted.


----------



## rchippex (Jan 20, 2012)

Pain2Gain said:


> Unbelievable I've been given a warning and had my post deleted from this thread just for saying they should all be shot! What the **** is up wih that hardly out of context and nothing more than what everyone else has expressed.
> 
> Sadly yet another case of a white man not been allowed to express free speech in his own country because it's not PC what a croc!
> 
> Anyone else had there fingers slapped here??


Not Jeremy Clarkson in disguise are you? Wouldnt worry. He got away with it too.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2012)

lxm said:


> Where did I state it gave justification ? Ive described in my post, these men as scumbags. And 'we' the 'british public' , members of our 'communities' are to blame... Their parents.. or us.. We are all part of the bigger picture.


How are we to blame? because we happen to live in the same community?, *THEY* and they alone are to blame for their decisions.

I know the difference between right and wrong.


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

One of those convicted today was a religious studies teacher at a Mosque. Surely this can't be setting a good example for decent young Muslims?


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Slightly off topic, but I genuinly can't understand a lot of the hate towards Muslims on this board. Saying they should all be shot - on a public forum is right to get you a warning, it reflects badly on the board and is completely racist, imagine if you went on a heavily muslim board and a select few were on about shooting white people - there would be news paper stories, burnings in the street, and a huge uproar.

You get cvnts in all walks of life and all religions. I think the fact the British have lost their faith more so that Indians/Pakistanis/Arabs etc is where it rises. If a white guy murders his wife for cheating, they go to church most sundays, this won't make the paper as RELIGIOUS CHRISTIAN NUT KILLS HIS WIFE FOR BREAKING THE 10th COMMANDMENT, it will be something like FAMILY GUY MURDERS WIFE FOR HER BETRAYEL. Similary if it was a muslim it would be shown as an honour killing, when in fact they are just ****ed at what has happened and probably taken it too far. Religion is a scape goat for so many, fuelled by media propaganda and playing on peoples 'fears', it won't get better the more people that take tabloid stories literally without looking deeply at what has actually happened and not be fabricated to sell papers.

Sure there are those that hijack it and take it to the extreme, but those that do need to go back to Muslim/Bible school and have the holy book dropped on them until they understand tha fvck they are learning - also worth remembering that these books are hundreds & thousands of years old, education and society has moved on since then. If I read in the bible to start a war with a non-believer, I would have enough marbles to think, actually it's not the way forward in our society...people that do, have a screw loose no doubt.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

What's the reason that the 59 year old cant be named for legal reasons? What legal reasons?


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2012)

Tasty said:


> One of those convicted today was a religious studies teacher at a Mosque. Surely this can't be setting a good example for decent young Muslims?


I want to know why they won't identify one for legal reasons, he's 59, must be an explanation


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> I want to know why they won't identify one for legal reasons, he's 59, must be an explanation


It would have a negative effect on religious/race relations hes probably someone important. When someone important forces his cock into a 13 year old girl you can't throw a hissy fit you just need to realise hes important and go oh well "meh".


----------



## Bert Stare (Aug 5, 2011)

reminds me of charlene downes who got turned in to kebab meat by one of these sick fcuks, and the police hid it from everyone


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

My guess he's either high up in a mosque such as an iman or a cleric or he's a well known Muslim community leader.


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

empzb said:


> Slightly off topic, but I genuinly can't understand a lot of the hate towards Muslims on this board. Saying they should all be shot - on a public forum is right to get you a warning, it reflects badly on the board and is completely racist, imagine if you went on a heavily muslim board and a select few were on about shooting white people - there would be news paper stories, burnings in the street, and a huge uproar.
> 
> You get cvnts in all walks of life and all religions. I think the fact the British have lost their faith more so that Indians/Pakistanis/Arabs etc is where it rises. If a white guy murders his wife for cheating, they go to church most sundays, this won't make the paper as RELIGIOUS CHRISTIAN NUT KILLS HIS WIFE FOR BREAKING THE 10th COMMANDMENT, it will be something like FAMILY GUY MURDERS WIFE FOR HER BETRAYEL. Similary if it was a muslim it would be shown as an honour killing, when in fact they are just ****ed at what has happened and probably taken it too far. Religion is a scape goat for so many, fuelled by media propaganda and playing on peoples 'fears', it won't get better the more people that take tabloid stories literally without looking deeply at what has actually happened and not be fabricated to sell papers.
> 
> Sure there are those that hijack it and take it to the extreme, but those that do need to go back to Muslim/Bible school and have the holy book dropped on them until they understand tha fvck they are learning - also worth remembering that these books are hundreds & thousands of years old, education and society has moved on since then. If I read in the bible to start a war with a non-believer, I would have enough marbles to think, actually it's not the way forward in our society...people that do, have a screw loose no doubt.


I don't think anyone said all Muslims should be shot and I certainly don't condone that. I think they said all peadophiles should be shot, which I do agree with to a certain extent. A few years in some cushy prison under the protection of the other Asian gangs inside is no punishment.


----------



## rchippex (Jan 20, 2012)

That is not a valid reason for not naming him. They would soon be plastering it on every paper if David Cameron got caught balls deep in a young girl.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

for once im gonna sit back not get involved and watch how this thread pans out lol


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2012)

rchippex said:


> That is not a valid reason for not naming him. They would soon be plastering it on every paper if David Cameron got caught balls deep in a young girl.


Yes but he's white so it's not racist


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

mikemull said:


> My guess he's either high up in a mosque such as an iman or a cleric or he's a well known Muslim community leader.


If someone is found guilty of a crime and they are oer 18 years of age there should be no right to anonymity


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Here here!


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2012)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2012/may/08/asian-sex-gangs-on-street-grooming

In our research, which focuses on large offending groups, we analysed police data from five major on-street grooming investigations. Of the 52 suspects charged, 83% were Asian Pakistani, 11% Asian other and 6% white British

-the 94% figure someone quoted earlier


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2012/may/08/asian-sex-gangs-on-street-grooming
> 
> In our research, which focuses on large offending groups, we analysed police data from five major on-street grooming investigations. Of the 52 suspects charged, 83% were Asian Pakistani, 11% Asian other and 6% white British
> 
> -the 94% figure someone quoted earlier


I knew I got it from somewhere!


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2012)

Tasty said:


> I knew I got it from somewhere!


Its a very small data set and I'm especially surprised to see it in the Guardian, considering their track record with ignoring/burying race stories where the white is the victim.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

What i don't get with some of these arguments is that some people are saying that asian men see white women as easy sluts etc.

But these aren't white women, they're white children, there's a big difference!


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Smitch said:


> What i don't get with some of these arguments is that some people are saying that asian men see white women as easy sluts etc.
> 
> But these aren't white women, they're white children, there's a big difference!


But didn't you read what Dr Manhattan said? It doesn't matter that they're children, because the age on consent is man-made and different in their culture (compared to our law, the law of this land).


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Tasty said:


> But didn't you read what Dr Manhattan said? It doesn't matter that they're children, because the age on consent is man-made and different in their culture (compared to our law, the law of this land).


Oh sorry, i missed that bit.

Best just set them free then and give them a bit of compensation for any inconvenience caused.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Tasty said:


> I can't say I'm suprised by the amount of people on here justifying what these men did. This coming from the same site where the majority seem to think it's ok to hit women. I suppose the thought that all raped girls are "asking for it" isn't too far behind.


Please read through, No one is justifying it, BUT IDENTIFYING THE REASONS AND ISSUES BEHIND THE LINKS OF BRITISH TEENAGE GIRLS AND ASIAN/MUSLIM MEN AND ABUSE

Also love how the structured, informed posts get ignored, but the usual p*sh talk misinformed posts get the attention of usual readers on here!


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Is there any need for the capitals? I can read perfectly well without your patronising capitals, thank you  I don't see how saying the age of consent is irrelevant, that in their culture this is perfectly acceptable and that our girls are "asking for it" is anything other than justification. I also fail to see how it's fair that I am "talking pish" when it is you that demonise the young British girls and their culture and yet vehemently oppose any similar slant against those actively raping those young girls. It seems there are a million excuses as to why these men did it, but the girls are afforded no such slack or excuses and are simply branded slags. Here's a thought - have any of you actually even seen a picture of these girls? Many assumptions have been made about how they dress and how they act when n reality all we know is that they were vulnerable and from poor backgrounds. If racial profiling is wrong, surely social profiling is too?


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

77 years in total for the 9 men....

From one of the papers...



> Muslim leader warns that some British Pakistani men 'think that white teenage girls are worthless and can be abused without a second thought'
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2141279/Rochdale-child-sex-trial-As-9-men-face-jail-grooming-girls-did-listen-victim.html#ixzz1uNpuyMVr





> I don't see how saying the age of consent is irrelevant, that in their culture this is perfectly acceptable and that our girls are "asking for it" is anything other than justification............................................, but the girls are afforded no such slack or excuses and are simply branded slags.


Where did I state that these girls were asking for it ? where were they branded slags by myself ? If you actually read back, my posts are not sticking up for these men or branding these girls any titles, Ive stated that its a huge problem which routes down to how these children are brought up - Lack of care, attention, Social deprivation has a huge part to play in all of this as has been shown many times, including govt reports on social welfare.

Coupled with men from communties and religions who have low regard for females it is a recipie for disaster


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

lxm said:


> 77 years in total for the 9 men....
> 
> From one of the papers...
> 
> ...


I really don't think where they are from has anything to do with it. Asian, white, black, there will always be people prepared to go against the law and abuse children. They knew what they were doing was wrong in this country regardless of how it's viewed elsewhere, or how it was viewed 100 years ago. They wern't out in public holding hands saying they loved these girls, they were hidden away getting them out of their senses in order to abuse them.

You may have a point on the girls being deprived perhaps of male attention at home. I am confident if my younger sister had come home having taken large amounts of alcohol and cocaine my mum would've noticed. However a girl never deserves to be abused because she is vulnerable and seeking attention.

None of this means they should be tortured/maimed/shot/whatever else. I'm proud we did away with burning witches and cutting thieves hands off. We're not a barbaric civilisation anymore, we're above that now. Any form of corperal punishment is a step back, we should remain above the criminals. That said I think anybody who has come to this country and committed crimes should be sent to their country of origin and a humane death penalty should apply for those who are too dangerous to ever be allowed back into the public.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> It's interesting the two perspectives.
> 
> Pakistani men are © 2% of the population. There's currently 8 trials involving organised rape gangs of Pakistani men.
> 
> ...


According to the media, Pakistani men target young white girls, because if they targeted young Pakistani girls, and were caught by their community they would be the target of Honour killings,ie murdered.Rape a white girl, we all tut, and carry on.


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

essexboy said:


> According to the media, Pakistani men target young white girls, because if they targeted young Pakistani girls, and were caught by their community they would be the target of Honour killings,ie murdered.Rape a white girl, we all tut, and carry on.


So in your opinion, what should be done to eradicate this?


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

It's amazing how as soon as a guy has sex with a girl who's under age the linch mob come across saying its illegal so it's immoral. These same people will burn illegal cds, and smoke weed even though it's illegal.


----------



## B.Johnson (Mar 12, 2012)

gycraig said:


> It's amazing how as soon as a guy has sex with a girl who's under age the linch mob come across saying its illegal so it's immoral. These same people will burn illegal cds, and smoke weed even though it's illegal.


 That's a poor analogy mate. Not even on the same level. Especially when the girls in question weren't consenting.


----------



## NitroJoe (Mar 10, 2012)

MutantX said:


> Puts a new meaning to jail bait....


Pretty sure it's the same old meaning isn't it?.... Lol


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

gycraig said:


> It's amazing how as soon as a guy has sex with a girl who's under age the linch mob come across saying its illegal so it's immoral. These same people will burn illegal cds, and smoke weed even though it's illegal.


Burning a CD and doing a billion pound industry out of a fiver. Raping a 14 year old as potentially ruining the rest of her life. Its genuinely frightening you can make that comparison.


----------



## Mjc1 (Aug 29, 2010)

lxm said:


> 77 years in total for the 9 men....
> 
> From one of the papers...
> 
> ...


i think your missing the point here m8, these were actually kids not women.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I cant believe u guys are making such a fuss about this while there are people in the street not picking up there dogs poo!!


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

This is so wrong on any countrys level, i hope they get some good 'hard loving ' prison style in the showers when and if they serve time... ques and ques of inmates to welcome these lover boys with good wardens turning a blind eye... mother fukcers.... :death:


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

TECH said:


> You said 'all Asians should be shot'. That's racist mate so it was rightly deleted.


No I did not mate! I said that it just happens to be there Asian as are the gangs been trailed round here for the same thing, and yes they should all be shot.

I never said all Asians should be shot.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

The parents should be in the docks too...age of consent..theres women twice the age of those kids shouldnt be allowed out the door much less pick a one night stand. Theres a few fellas on this thread who are only debating purely for debates sake but in reality are defending the indefensible..well done yeve made your points. Hang yere heads in shame and I hope ye dont become fathers.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Imy79 said:


> So in your opinion, what should be done to eradicate this?


Iradicate what? Honour killings, rape of women or the apathy of the British?


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

gymgym said:


> And yet England as part of the CEE as obligations to respect Human Rights regardless of the nature of the crime.


Just to add my two peneth.FU.CK HUMAN RIGHTS! F.UCK THE CEE, FU.CK EVERY LIBERAL LEFT WING DO GOODER WHO CRYS FOR JUSTICE FOR CRIMINALS! IM SICK TO THE BACK TEETH, OF JUSTIFICATION FOR HENIOUS ACTS, AND THE RIGHTS OF FILTH WHO DESERVE NO MORE THAN A BULLET IN THE BACK OF THE HEAD!


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

Ive been reading CEE as creatine ethly ester lol, what is CEE?


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

gycraig said:


> SOME muslims are raised tothink women should be in burkhas etc and not have sex before marriage.
> 
> this gives them a VERY low oppinion of british women in there bikinis/ mini skirts


Well f.uck em then.If our girls want to walk about in short skirts, and bikinis, they have every right too.Fu.ck the opinion of some retard who believes in some ancient fairy story.


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

essexboy said:


> Just to add my two peneth.FU.CK HUMAN RIGHTS! F.UCK THE CEE, FU.CK EVERY LIBERAL LEFT WING DO GOODER WHO CRYS FOR JUSTICE FOR CRIMINALS! IM SICK TO THE BACK TEETH, OF JUSTIFICATION FOR HENIOUS ACTS, AND THE RIGHTS OF FILTH WHO DESERVE NO MORE THAN A BULLET IN THE BACK OF THE HEAD!


And this will stay a fantasy as u live in a fantasy land  No one will get shot in the back of the head. No one will be hanged. So u can make all the fuss u want but in the end.. Do I care ? No.


----------



## B.Johnson (Mar 12, 2012)

gymgym said:


> And this will stay a fantasy as u live in a fantasy land  No one will get shot in the back of the head. No one will be hanged. So u can make all the fuss u want but in the end.. Do I care ? No.


Don't post then.


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

B.Johnson said:


> Don't post then.


I will and as much as I wish to prove my point which I already made. U gonna tell me not to post ? lol

Joker..


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

gymgym said:


> And this will stay a fantasy as u live in a fantasy land  No one will get shot in the back of the head. No one will be hanged. So u can make all the fuss u want but in the end.. Do I care ? No.


It depends where you live and whether the act is considered heinous. 6 little girls in Iran I believe it was, were taken out of school, lined up against a wall and shot in the head. Why? Because they were emo's and goths and reportidly one even had "pictures of skulls on her lunchbox". It was a threat to Islam


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

They will be out in 4 years on good behaviour and be doing it again....


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Mighty.Panda said:


> It depends where you live and whether the act is considered heinous. 6 little girls in Iran I believe it was, were taken out of school, lined up against a wall and shot in the head. Why? Because they were emo's and goths and reportidly one even had "pictures of skulls on her lunchbox". It was a threat to Islam


I meant if this was to happen in England.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Tasty said:


> But didn't you read what Dr Manhattan said? It doesn't matter that they're children, because the age on consent is man-made and different in their culture (compared to our law, the law of this land).


I'm not sure if you struggle to process information when there's a lot of words together, but at no point did I say "it doesn't matter that they're children".

If you start making up facts, it kind of invalidates your point of view.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

lxm said:


> Please read through, No one is justifying it, BUT IDENTIFYING THE REASONS AND ISSUES BEHIND THE LINKS OF BRITISH TEENAGE GIRLS AND ASIAN/MUSLIM MEN AND ABUSE
> 
> Also love how the structured, informed posts get ignored, but the usual p*sh talk misinformed posts get the attention of usual readers on here!


Well said mate, I wasn't sure if I was going crazy, or whether some people were not even getting the wrong end of the stick...but had a completely different stick altogether.


----------



## B.Johnson (Mar 12, 2012)

gymgym said:


> I will and as much as I wish to prove my point which I already made. U gonna tell me not to post ? lol
> 
> Joker..


You said you didn't care so I said don't post then. Don't go calling people names over a faceless forum mate. It makes no sense.


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

B.Johnson said:


> You said you didn't care so I said don't post then. Don't go calling people names over a faceless forum mate. It makes no sense.


Ah so 'cose calling u a "Joker" for telling me no to post is an insult ? You do need to have a pill and chill Bill


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Tasty said:


> Is there any need for the capitals? I can read perfectly well without your patronising capitals, thank you  I don't see how saying the age of consent is irrelevant, that in their culture this is perfectly acceptable and that our girls are "asking for it" is anything other than justification. I also fail to see how it's fair that I am "talking pish" when it is you that demonise the young British girls and their culture and yet vehemently oppose any similar slant against those actively raping those young girls. It seems there are a million excuses as to why these men did it, but the girls are afforded no such slack or excuses and are simply branded slags. Here's a thought - have any of you actually even seen a picture of these girls? Many assumptions have been made about how they dress and how they act when n reality all we know is that they were vulnerable and from poor backgrounds. If racial profiling is wrong, surely social profiling is too?


I think he put the capitals on as you appear to be struggling to understand what some people are saying in this thread. As far as I'm aware, nobody has said the age of consent is irrelevant, so where that's come from I'm at a loss to.

And nobody is demonising all British girls. From what I gather, people have said that *some* British girls are slags. In the same respect, it's also been said that *some* British girls are lovely. This was done to demonstrate that there are different types of people in all walks of life, as it appeared that some people were blaming *all* muslims.

I have a feeling the capitals were used to emphasise why the issues that have been raised were, as you had fabricated facts in a previous post, which doesn't help the debate.


----------



## B.Johnson (Mar 12, 2012)

gymgym said:


> Ah so 'cose calling u a "Joker" for telling me no to post is an insult ? You do need to have a pill and chill Bill


 I'm not insulted. You're just words on a screen to me mate. I'm just saying that getting emotional and calling names on a forum is a tad silly.


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

B.Johnson said:


> I'm not insulted. You're just words on a screen to me mate. I'm just saying that getting emotional and calling names on a forum is a tad silly.


Me emotional ? lol mate am under meds every days that my mood is totally out there lol.. It would take a lot to get me *angry* haha!! Show me where I called anyone by names mate ? Com'on..


----------



## B.Johnson (Mar 12, 2012)

gymgym said:


> Me emotional ? lol mate am under meds every days that my mood is totally out there lol.. It would take a lot to get me *angry* haha!! Show me where I called anyone by names mate ? Com'on..


 I never said "by names". I just said that calling people you don't even know a "joker" was silly. I'm bored with this now so thankyou and goodnight!


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

lol


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

To be fair on all the pages on this thread theres been alot of emotional talk, yes what these guys have done is disgusting, if we took the religion out of it it's still a henious act, pointing the finger at religion only causes more tension..you mans can argue about it all day it wont change a thing..its happened these guys have been locked up and im sure this wont be the last time it will happen..

As far as im concerned i will teach my son how to respect others, if i had a daughter she'd be also taught self respect and not to fall for any mans sweet talk and foolishness..questions have to be asked how do we as a society move on from this, how did the community where this guys were from not notice anything going on and these girls' parents where were they when their underage children where being plied with takeaways drinks and drugs?? Theres more to it than "asian gangs attacking young british girls"


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

anabolik said:


> I didn't read the thread. Just the first few lines was all I needed to know I have no interest in this.
> 
> Anyway, you lot carry on *debating* about something you have absolutely no control in whatsoever. I'm sure it'll be very fruitful.
> 
> Yes, they are evil cvnts and should be executed. What more is there to say?


Fixed. What's wrong with a debate, it's a social message board. Although I agree with you about not watching the news anymore, ignoring it doesn't make the problem go away but I'm fed up of reading about cases like this and knowing there will never be anything I can do about it


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Dr Manhattan said:


> I'm not sure if you struggle to process information when there's a lot of words together, but at no point did I say "it doesn't matter that they're children".
> 
> If you start making up facts, it kind of invalidates your point of view.


You wrote lengthy post about the age of consent being man made, sometimes irrelevant and not a factor in those cultures - did you not?


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Dr Manhattan said:


> I think he put the capitals on as you appear to be struggling to understand what some people are saying in this thread. As far as I'm aware, nobody has said the age of consent is irrelevant, so where that's come from I'm at a loss to.
> 
> And nobody is demonising all British girls. From what I gather, people have said that *some* British girls are slags. In the same respect, it's also been said that *some* British girls are lovely. This was done to demonstrate that there are different types of people in all walks of life, as it appeared that some people were blaming *all* muslims.
> 
> I have a feeling the capitals were used to emphasise why the issues that have been raised were, as you had fabricated facts in a previous post, which doesn't help the debate.


Please point out what I fabricated? Once again, this is a debate there is no need to try and patronise me - that devalues your argument as well. You didn't say "some" you said "most" British girls are slags. As for the rest of this, I'm done with this debate now.


----------



## *jay* (Sep 4, 2009)

Its not a race issue its a nonce issue! FACT!


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

*jay* said:


> Its not a race issue its a nonce issue! FACT!


Sorry but when the defendants try to use the race card, then it becomes a race issue sadly. One refusing to turn up due to all white jury. Another saying they arrested because they were asian. Doesn't matter what they are, death is too good for them.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Shoot em all  or is that still racist?


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

Pain2Gain said:


> Shoot em all  or is that still racist?


 What colour's the gun?


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Essex uv taken that completely out of context and u know it. It's horrible what's happened and I agree with that. I'm merely stating my opinion on why it seems to be getting more common. Yer rape can't be compared to burning CDs. I wast talking bout rape as I dont believe every girl here was raped. I meant consensual sex with a 15 year old.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2012)

gycraig said:


> Essex uv taken that completely out of context and u know it. It's horrible what's happened and I agree with that. I'm merely stating my opinion on why it seems to be getting more common. Yer rape can't be compared to burning CDs. I wast talking bout rape as I dont believe every girl here was raped. I meant consensual sex with a 15 year old.


Until she is 16 it is illegal!


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

gycraig said:


> Essex uv taken that completely out of context and u know it. It's horrible what's happened and I agree with that. I'm merely stating my opinion on why it seems to be getting more common. Yer rape can't be compared to burning CDs. I wast talking bout rape as I dont believe every girl here was raped. I meant consensual sex with a 15 year old.


You don't seem to understand that if a girl is 15 and you are over 18 there is no such thing as consensual sex! Under 16 you are a child!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Not read a word of this thread so can somebody inform me as to the level of racism herein

Much appreciated


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

I hope they all get their throats slit open when they get to jail.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Breda said:


> Not read a word of this thread so can somebody inform me as to the level of racism herein
> 
> Much appreciated


Only mild so far, of what I've read


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

LeedsTC:3112931 said:


> Only mild so far, of what I've read


I'll be back once it gets a bit stronger


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Why not just post a Link to the article OP pmsl

essexboy you can be the news poster on UK-M, copy paste every single crime that gets reported and paste it in a thread.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

damerush said:


> What colour's the gun?


chrome  does that mean its ok then??


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

gycraig said:


> Essex uv taken that completely out of context and u know it. It's horrible what's happened and I agree with that. I'm merely stating my opinion on why it seems to be getting more common. Yer rape can't be compared to burning CDs. I wast talking bout rape as I dont believe every girl here was raped. I meant consensual sex with a 15 year old.


What have i taken out of context? Can you please post the offending quote.


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

They should just get the rest of the life locked up, imo death is an easy way out for them


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

itll start light and get heavier till some racist pr**k decides to spike it, then from brown racism..well you know where it goes next ive had my fair shair of it sure uve had yours, still after all these years and all these educated men and women we have here people wont just understand that yes the men were wrong the men were muslim, theyre sick ****s and should be shot, does that mean everyone is bad? no it doesnt, just because a white guy shoots a few school kids in america or a black guy robs a fool in moss side lol doesnt mean some of my very good mates aint black white and brown, im from rochdale and i got friends of all backgrounds on the biggest estates around the areas, doesnt change **** what some people think end of the day you get the good..you get the bad..


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Why not just post a Link to the article OP pmsl
> 
> essexboy you can be the news poster on UK-M, copy paste every single crime that gets reported and paste it in a thread.


I think its important that some crimes are highlighted.Usually The one that I post, are the ones that anger me most, or I feel that the the victim has been let down by the justice system.

The girl who was burned with acid, (katie?) The young girl who was killed by a failed asylum seeker, in a hit & run.These have all resonated with me.Its almost theraputic, to make them acessable to a wider audience.Apart from the interesting debate that enshews.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

gymgym said:


> And this will never happen in England or any European civilised countries for that matter.


That's why this country is fcuked with johnny Do Gooders like yourself. They committed a sick crime so therefore they lost their rights to Human Rights.


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Dave said:


> Until she is 16 it is illegal!


lol



Tasty said:


> You don't seem to understand that if a girl is 15 and you are over 18 there is no such thing as consensual sex! Under 16 you are a child!


You guys are funny. Girls now lose their virginity @ 12, 13 and that's why the pill is suggested to them and yet it's taboo to talk about it ? Com'on lolol.. They are the 1st to get pregger @ 16ish and get housing benefits to run away from home!

:laugh:


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Nidge said:


> That's why this country is fcuked with johnny Do Gooders like yourself. They committed a sick crime so therefore they lost their rights to Human Rights.


Yes in ur fantasy land. In the real world they are no losing their rights.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

I say burn the F**CKING lot of them!!


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Good idea.... cut off all but 1 finger on each hand. Send them to jail, give them some soap and lets see how they like it


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

gycraig said:


> Essex uv taken that completely out of context and u know it. It's horrible what's happened and I agree with that. I'm merely stating my opinion on why it seems to be getting more common. Yer rape can't be compared to burning CDs. I wast talking bout rape as I dont believe every girl here was raped. I meant consensual sex with a 15 year old.


Ah ok, I know the post you refer to now.Consensual sex with a 15 year old.Mmm ok.How old would the male be? 15. 16 maybe.That obviously is quite common.Im sure even though, that strictly in the eyes of the law, it would be a crime(statutory rape) Its slightly different if the male is 50.If and when you have children, and your 15 year old daughter, wants to bring home a man of 45, because he lets her sit on his lap in his Porsche, let me know how you feel then.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

gymgym said:


> lol
> 
> You guys are funny. Girls now lose their virginity @ 12, 13 and that's why the pill is suggested to them and yet it's taboo to talk about it ? Com'on lolol.. They are the 1st to get pregger @ 16ish and get housing benefits to run away from home!
> 
> :laugh:


We know this.It doesnt make it right though.


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

essexboy said:


> Ah ok, I know the post you refer to now.Consensual sex with a 15 year old.Mmm ok.How old would the male be? 15. 16 maybe.That obviously is quite common.Im sure even though, that strictly in the eyes of the law, it would be a crime(statutory rape) Its slightly different if the male is 50.If and when you have children, and your 15 year old daughter, wants to bring home a man of 45, because he lets her sit on his lap in his Porsche, let me know how you feel then.


I was 21 when I dated this Danish girl who was 16 back in Danmark. I had her mum consent and when she turned 16 she lost her virginity with me yet the age of consent back then was still 18.. Does this make me a Pedo ? I would think NOT. Her mum was truly happy for us!


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

essexboy said:


> We know this.It doesnt make it right though.


Doesnt make it right but it's tolerated in front of the law.


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

gymgym said:


> Doesnt make it right but it's tolerated in front of the law.


The law is an ass


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

gymgym said:


> lol
> 
> You guys are funny. Girls now lose their virginity @ 12, 13 and that's why the pill is suggested to them and yet it's taboo to talk about it ? Com'on lolol.. They are the 1st to get pregger @ 16ish and get housing benefits to run away from home!
> 
> :laugh:


Underage sex is everywhere. I myself lost my virginity at 14, to a 14 year old. Looking back it feel young but at the time I felt like an adult. But we need laws in place to protect children or a 50 year old could tell that same 14 year old how grown up and womenly she is and legally sleep with her. Get her pregnant, drag her out of secondary education, ruin her chances in life then f*ck off.

The laws are their to protect children from adults, it's not about stopping teenagers experimenting as you'll never stop that.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

finlay04 said:


> I say burn the F**CKING lot of them!!


Whoo careful chap, the PC brigade will be screaming Racist if your not carefule lol


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

gymgym said:


> I was 21 when I dated this Danish girl who was 16 back in Danmark. I had her mum consent and when she turned 16 she lost her virginity with me yet the age of consent back then was still 18.. Does this make me a Pedo ? I would think NOT. Her mum was truly happy for us!


So her mother was complicit and makes it all right then? I dont make the law mate.Put it this way though, if you at 21 were banging my underage daughter................


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Pain2Gain said:


> Whoo careful chap, the PC brigade will be screaming Racist if your not carefule lol


Grow up. Your comment was racist so it was deleted.


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

TECH said:


> Underage sex is everywhere. I myself lost my virginity at 14, to a 14 year old. Looking back it feel young but at the time I felt like an adult. But we need laws in place to protect children or a 50 year old could tell that same 14 year old how grown up and womenly she is and legally sleep with her. Get her pregnant, drag her out of secondary education, ruin her chances in life then f*ck off.
> 
> The laws are their to protect children from adults, it's not about stopping teenagers experimenting as you'll never stop that.


I totally agree.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Threads gone boring, might read the last few pages just before bed as ive ran out of melatonin


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

this isnt a new thing ether it goes on in so many areas! a police man who is a family friend said that its often groups of pakistani men and they give the girls phones buy them things get them drunk etc trick them into a false sence of security. im not being rasist here im just stating what a family friend police man said has happened in our area... they know it goes on


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

gymgym said:


> lol
> 
> You guys are funny. Girls now lose their virginity @ 12, 13 and that's why the pill is suggested to them and yet it's taboo to talk about it ? Com'on lolol.. They are the 1st to get pregger @ 16ish and get housing benefits to run away from home!
> 
> :laugh:


But they lose it to other 12, 13 and 14 year olds - not 59 year olds that have given them drink & drugs. I don't see why you're so intent on sticking up for these people.


----------



## Fit4life (Sep 16, 2011)

Shall we get this back on track?

Firstly it is an offence in English law to have sex below the age of consent, it is irrelevant how old the offender is, what is wrong is that the offence has become somewhat blurred due to so many children having underage sex with boyfriends etc.Sadly It would be non-sensical to prosecute every offender and frankly the Courts have enough to deal with, secondly, the offences that occurred in Salford were committed not by other teenagers but adult males who lured these vulnerable children (under 16) into situations that encouraged sex to take place with multiple males, no one would ever consent to that. What strikes me as odd is that not one male has been charged with paedophilia, it appears acceptable that a culture that encourages children to marry from age 13 and in many cases below that age and have sex with older men is slowly being forced upon us here in the UK. If this was any other culture or ethnicity then the Police would be screaming paedophile , so one should be asking is paedophilia now just a white crime ?

Kaza


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

matokane said:


> this isnt a new thing ether it goes on in so many areas! a police man who is a family friend said that its often groups of pakistani men and they give the girls phones buy them things get them drunk etc trick them into a false sence of security. im not being rasist here im just stating what a family friend police man said has happened in our area... they know it goes on


It's been going on for years but they've admitted they're slow to do anything about it because of the racial friction it will cause.


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Fit4life said:


> Shall we get this back on track?
> 
> Firstly it is an offence in English law to have sex below the age of consent, it is irrelevant how old the offender is, what is wrong is that the offence has become somewhat blurred due to so many children having underage sex with boyfriends etc.Sadly It would be non-sensical to prosecute every offender and frankly the Courts have enough to deal with, secondly, the offences that occurred in Salford were committed not by other teenagers but adult males who lured these vulnerable children (under 16) into situations that encouraged sex to take place with multiple males, no one would ever consent to that. What strikes me as odd is that not one male has been charged with paedophilia, it appears acceptable that a culture that encourages children to marry from age 13 and in many cases below that age and have sex with older men is slowly being forced upon us here in the UK. If this was any other culture or ethnicity then the Police would be screaming paedophile , so one should be asking is paedophilia now just a white crime ?
> 
> Kaza


Finally someone gets it, repped.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

matokane said:


> this isnt a new thing ether it goes on in so many areas! a police man who is a family friend said that its often groups of pakistani men and they give the girls phones buy them things get them drunk etc trick them into a false sence of security. im not being rasist here im just stating what a family friend police man said has happened in our area... they know it goes on


Thats a load of BS mate, this stuff happens with every single race as there are sick people of all different colours. To single out the Pakistani community alone is wrong.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-hampshire-15538373

I know this is last year but i dont remember a big fuss being made in the media about it, and there are many others that dont get media attention, although what these guys have done is sick and they deserve to rot in jail i think we all know the main reason its in every single newspaper and on many forums such as this is because the men are asian. As you said essexboy the crimes you talk about are the ones that anger you most.


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

These bastards mentioned on first page should be killed in public using a painful method... Or burnt alive with the victims being allowed to spray petrol on them whilst burning...


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Fit4life said:


> Shall we get this back on track?
> 
> Firstly it is an offence in English law to have sex below the age of consent, it is irrelevant how old the offender is, what is wrong is that the offence has become somewhat blurred due to so many children having underage sex with boyfriends etc.Sadly It would be non-sensical to prosecute every offender and frankly the Courts have enough to deal with, secondly, the offences that occurred in Salford were committed not by other teenagers but adult males who lured these vulnerable children (under 16) into situations that encouraged sex to take place with multiple males, no one would ever consent to that. What strikes me as odd is that not one male has been charged with paedophilia, i*t appears acceptable that a culture that encourages children to marry from age 13 and in many cases below that age and have sex with older men is slowly being forced upon us here in the UK.* If this was any other culture or ethnicity then the Police would be screaming paedophile , so one should be asking is paedophilia now just a white crime ?
> 
> Kaza


Which cultures that then?


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Tasty said:


> It's been going on for years but they've admitted they're slow to do anything about it because of the racial friction it will cause.


That's because ultimately the police are in the pocket of politicians, and politicians care more about votes, money and power than they do about justice ( and more importantly the truth!), it's not like any of their children will come into harms way behind their gated and elitist communities...fvcks me off this subverted underhandedness in today's society.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Which cultures that then?


Backward ones


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Tasty said:


> But they lose it to other 12, 13 and 14 year olds - not 59 year olds that have given them drink & drugs. I don't see why you're so intent on sticking up for these people.


I agree with u there as I've agreed with TECH.


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Thats a load of BS mate, this stuff happens with every single race as there are sick people of all different colours. To single out the Pakistani community alone is wrong.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-hampshire-15538373
> 
> I know this is last year but i dont remember a big fuss being made in the media about it, and there are many others that dont get media attention, although what these guys have done is sick and they deserve to rot in jail i think we all know the main reason its in every single newspaper and on many forums such as this is because the men are asian. As you said essexboy the crimes you talk about are the ones that anger you most.


Im talking about what has happened in my home town and area my best mate mum worked in a place called connections where the help young people she told me of loads and loads of cases of exactly what i said and yes they where all pakistani, im not bs mate im giving you what i have been told by a few sources and heard about many cases. it will be different in all places like you said but around the north west iv not heard of many cases unlike this by that i mean the race of people. again it will go on im not trying to offend you in any way. or id call you a fcuking little [email protected]

but yeah it must go on with all race of pople just the cases that have been brought to my attention have all been simular to this may be its because im white and rasist yeah???


----------



## Fit4life (Sep 16, 2011)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Which cultures that then?


Morocco would you state categorically that its not normal for young females to marry within the asian community under the age of 16 ?

Here in the UK and Pakistan we have several groups that involve both Govts from both countries of whom try to prevent forced marriages , those in which young females are forced to marry cousins and relatives far older than the child, yes these are vulnerable young girls some as young as 8 years of age being married in Pakistan. Those that manage to run away are hunted down and maimed tortured and even killed.... Please do not attempt to deny these practices go on, hence we have the forced marriages act etc ....

Kaza

Oh and BTW my comments are not racist , but an observation in criminal law , I am not here to accept that simply because a person says it doesnt happen equates to a fact, in reality much of what happens criminally in England and Wales will be brushed under carpets because the PC brigade finds that more tolerable.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Is peodophila just a white crime... No comment :lol:


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

i cant even state a point without coming across as being rasist its unreal this shouldnt turn into a slagging match. im far from rasist


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

I know loads of guys who were working the prisons in Afgan in recent years, guys coming back in shock because of what they have heard talking with locals out there, very taboo, locals causally talking about young girls and boys, many had to be taken aside and told that they shouldn't openly discuss such things in front of westerners, they were like wtf/serious!?! Big differences...


----------



## Fit4life (Sep 16, 2011)

Breda said:


> Is peodophila just a white crime... No comment :lol:


 No of course not


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

essexboy said:


> Ah ok, I know the post you refer to now.Consensual sex with a 15 year old.Mmm ok.How old would the male be? 15. 16 maybe.That obviously is quite common.Im sure even though, that strictly in the eyes of the law, it would be a crime(statutory rape) Its slightly different if the male is 50.If and when you have children, and your 15 year old daughter, wants to bring home a man of 45, because he lets her sit on his lap in his Porsche, let me know how you feel then.


i know of 13 year olds bragging to there mates that there sleeping with 21 year olds, and that there boyfriends are "cool" cause they have cars.

thats the point im getting at ... why is 16 the cut off point for this ?, what medical proof is there that a 16 year old can handle it better than a 15 year old, i would want my daughter in an age appropriate relationship.

if my daughter was 15 id be annoyed, if my daughter was 16 id be annoyed. why is there this age barrier that says as soon as your 16 your ready to be sexually unleashed on the world.

if ur having sex at 15 ur a child and should be sleeping with people round ur age but soon as ur 16 you can sleep with a 50 year old and its ok ?.

the 16 legal thing is purely there because of the law, its not a birth thing. its not a moral thing, its nothing to do with development. so it is exactly the same as smoking weed,

ud have no problem with your mate smoking weed but if hes banging a 15 year old hes the scum of the earth?. but if shes 16 its np ? :S

just for the record, im 21 and i got a 15 year old messaging me on facebook to come round to mine, its illegal so i havent gone round, if it was legal id be up there like a rat in a drain pipe


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Fit4life:3113386 said:


> No of course not


Seems like it only exists in your community tho don't it


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

essexboy said:


> So her mother was complicit and makes it all right then? I dont make the law mate.Put it this way though, if you at 21 were banging my underage daughter................


rofl, just rofl. in this post he sleeps with a 16 year old and you still have a problem with it ?.

so if the age is 18 in another country thats fine but absolutely disgusting for it to be lower in other countries ?


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

I hate talking about this topic cause everyone is such a fanny when it comes to 'racism'

All whites are incredibly racist and all blacks/asians are hugely put down by the white devil

F*ck off


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

gycraig said:


> i know of 13 year olds bragging to there mates that there sleeping with 21 year olds, and that there boyfriends are "cool" cause they have cars.
> 
> thats the point im getting at ... why is 16 the cut off point for this ?, what medical proof is there that a 16 year old can handle it better than a 15 year old, i would want my daughter in an age appropriate relationship.
> 
> ...


x 2 here

The laws are F up to be honest. It's a very delicate debat we all having here.

But let's face it: there is no difference between a 16yo girl's hormones and body and sexual desires *and* a 15yo girl's hormones and body and sexual desires.

Only the laws (which I dont agree with) says that if u dating a girl above 18 (16 is some European countries) u are in ur rights but under 18/16 then u are classified as a Pedo. This is unfair. I wouldnt date a girl under 16 but what if she did seduce me for a night only (and I was lonely) and she was really hot ?? She would not be breaking the law but I would by accepting her demands.

Where is freedom in there ? Where are our human rights to fully be happy with someone when it's consentual ?


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

TECH said:


> Grow up. Your comment was racist so it was deleted.


Q The PC Brigade 

frankly chap go $$$$ yourself, if you interptret it as racist thats your problem i really couldn't give a monkeys


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

gycraig said:


> rofl, just rofl. in this post he sleeps with a 16 year old and you still have a problem with it ?.
> 
> so if the age is 18 in another country thats fine but absolutely disgusting for it to be lower in other countries ?


That's his view so let's respect it I guess. Nevertheless he's being looking at it from only one side as it is totally acceptable anywhere else given parental consent.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Weird, just heard of the radio some Asian Pakistani geezer speaking on behalf of the Ramadan foundation or something saying it's bad how many White Pakistani members in the community feel it's right to abuse these young white girls

Or something like that anyway lol


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Pain2Gain said:


> frankly chap go fu'k yourself, if you interptret it as racist thats your problem i really couldn't give a monkeys


Monkeys?

Racist. :lol:


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

gymgym said:


> x 2 here
> 
> The laws are F up to be honest. It's a very delicate debat we all having here.
> 
> ...


i dont really agree with that think about when you where 16 how many supid mistakes you probably made, 16 you still have the mentality of a child

an example of this i have a 17 cousin whos gf is an acedemic year below him shes in last year of school when she is with our familly she acts mature and you forget how young she is but then i have seen her with her girlfriends at school and it makes you realise how yound she really is. id always exspect somone over the age of say 20 21 to see this. i think its about morals not just the law young girls and boys can easily be lead and as an adult id exspect adults to be better than this.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

but shes over 16 so according to the legal system shes "fair game"


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

matokane said:


> i dont really agree with that think about when you where 16 how many supid mistakes you probably made, 16 you still have the mentality of a child
> 
> an example of this i have a 17 cousin whos gf is an acedemic year below him shes in last year of school when she is with our familly she acts mature and you forget how young she is but then i have seen her with her girlfriends at school and it makes you realise how yound she really is. id always exspect somone over the age of say 20 21 to see this. i think its about morals not just the law young girls and boys can easily be lead and as an adult id exspect adults to be better than this.


Am not saying otherwise. All I am saying is that an adult shouldnt be punished or classified as a Pedo if a 15yo girl wanted to bang him for the night and lose her virginity to a much older experienced man.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Tasty said:


> You wrote lengthy post about the age of consent being man made, sometimes irrelevant and not a factor in those cultures - did you not?


No I didn't. Not once did I say the age of consent is "sometimes irrelevant and not a factor in those cultures". I did however say that it is man made...so Blue Peter badge for getting that part right.



Tasty said:


> Please point out what I fabricated? Once again, this is a debate there is no need to try and patronise me - that devalues your argument as well. You didn't say "some" *you said "most" British girls are slags*. As for the rest of this, I'm done with this debate now.


And I've highlighted the part that you have fabricated in red and bold.

I said "a lot" and not "most".

Believe me, I'm not trying to patronise you.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

a LOT of british women are slags according to the urban dictionary term,

considering slag isnt in the actual dictionary that is the only translation we have to go on,

and a lot of 18-21 year old women go out and get ****ed every friday and saturday, fall over puking on themselves, sleep with strangers then regret it,

i dont believe in sexual repression if you want a active sex life with a lot of people good on you, i know i try to do the same lol, but if your gonna go by the standard meaning of a "slag" a lot of young women are slags


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

gycraig said:


> a LOT of british women are slags according to the urban dictionary term,
> 
> considering slag isnt in the actual dictionary that is the only translation we have to go on,
> 
> ...


Thank you! Someone who understood what I was saying! Have some reps sir. :thumb:


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

These girls were known to the social services and were marked as 'vulnerable'. They weren't slags at all, they were possibly desperate for someone to give a sh!t or show an interest - the sort who had no one to care for them, maybe no families.

When some say British women are slags and dress inappropriately they are forgetting the notion that the men are from a different CULTURE, their 'own' women are confined behind a wall of misogyny and are unavailable. Any woman NOT dressed in a head-to-toe bin-liner is a slut, *****.. whatever. This isn't out problem, it is theirs.

At the end of the day these men are paedophiles, they are child-rapists. They took and drugged young GIRLS, not women, and passed them around like meat. They raped at least *47 *children FFS. Who knows how many more, 100? 200? More?

What should happen is this: deport them immediately, regardless of their status, and let the Pakistanis deal with them. And we all know how that'll go..


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

I like slags... They make tho world go round


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

I don't mind them either. So long as they are women.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Ironclad said:


> These girls were known to the social services and were marked as 'vulnerable'. They weren't slags at all, they were possibly desperate for someone to give a sh!t or show an interest - the sort who had no one to care for them, maybe no families.
> 
> When some say British women are slags and dress inappropriately they are forgetting the notion that the men are from a different CULTURE, their 'own' women are confined behind a wall of misogyny and are unavailable. Any woman NOT dressed in a head-to-toe bin-liner is a slut, *****.. whatever. This isn't out problem, it is theirs.
> 
> ...


They'll probably throw a white-teen-girl-raping party in their name

Atomic bomb please

What?


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Ironclad said:


> I don't mind them either. So long as they are women.


Or really hot men? :whistling:


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Man-slags.. errrk I'll pass, ta


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Pain2Gain said:


> Q The PC Brigade
> 
> frankly chap go $$$$ yourself, if you interptret it as racist thats your problem i really couldn't give a monkeys


Well it obviously wasn't just me who could see the racism was it. You can run around playing the PC card all you like, nobody else has had their posts deleted.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

WilsonR6 said:


> I hate talking about this topic cause everyone is such a fanny when it comes to 'racism'
> 
> All whites are incredibly racist and all blacks/asians are hugely put down by the white devil
> 
> F*ck off


Give your head a shake mate.

I hope they get some special loving from Bubba and Leroy, they could make them their Bitches...and whistle the Boney M song " Brown Girl in the Ring " while they pole vault them..


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

There's only one thing good enough for them.


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Mighty.Panda said:


> It is these peadophiles that deserve respect. And yes I did just say that they do deserve respect. They're incredibly sick and messed up. They realise this, they know its wrong and don't want to be monsters so keep themselves away from their desires and try to get help so they can become "normal" again. These individuals are the ones who dont hurt anyone and are trying to get help for their distorted thinking. Sadly I think in a lot of cases there is a genetic component I think a lot of people are born with a predisposition to being sexually attracted to children. We have people who are born who are attracted to the same sex, the opposite sex, both sexes, some animals, some children, some not at all. They're fighting what their genes and distorted schema's are telling them.


Good post panda, I've always thought of it in the same way. Peados can't help that they're sexually attracted to children and gays can't help that they're sexually attracted to the same sex.


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

Sub-Zero said:


> Good post panda, I've always thought of it in the same way. Peados can't help that they're sexually attracted to children and gays can't help that they're sexually attracted to the same sex.


maybe there is some truth t this the paedo bit, however it does not make it right. i may fancy running down the street naked with a scouse wig covered in jam and slapping grand ma's ass, however we have laws and this would prevent me from doing it. man is a beast and must have laws to control his urges so that we can aim or try to live in a civilised way and protect the vulnerable.

Also not mentioned so far is the reason for age of consent it was brought in in the victorian era in order to stop men grooming young girls for their dowries, economic reason not moral. prior top this marriage and age of consent was lower, i believe 12 for many a century.

However this age was because people died at a younger age


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> Have you? *because the quran says that women are worth less than men*.
> 
> And admittedly the christian and jewish faiths books may not be free of misogyny they are much more loosely interpreted in the modern age, the quran is seen as the literal word of god


Where exactly does it say that..?


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

And it wont change well this country is so f-ing soft on these sub human scum bag fcuk pigs!


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

smaj210 said:


> maybe there is some truth t this the paedo bit, however it does not make it right. i may fancy running down the street naked with a scouse wig covered in jam and slapping grand ma's ass, however we have laws and this would prevent me from doing it. man is a beast and must have laws to control his urges so that we can aim or try to live in a civilised way and protect the vulnerable.
> 
> Also not mentioned so far is the reason for age of consent it was brought in in the victorian era in order to stop men grooming young girls for their dowries, economic reason not moral. prior top this marriage and age of consent was lower, i believe 12 for many a century.
> 
> However this age was because people died at a younger age


Ofcourse it doesn't make it right mate. I was just saying that on a *purely genetic *level there's no difference IMO between gays and peados, as both can't help who they are attracted to.


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

i think people are forgetting that christianinty used to advocate oppression of women, in the bible it says a woman is her mans property and must do as her husband says etc, even modern wedding vows still echo this wtih 'love honor and obey'. the quraan has something simialr as does the jewish faith.

The difference is that our laws have slowly undone many of these inequallities over time, such as 1874 act of man being allowed to beat his wife witha cane no thicker than his thumb was reppealled, and more recently the equality act of 74 (i think) allowowing women equal pay and right, and voting rights at the beginning of the last century.

Chritianinty started at a similar place to other faiths in terms of mens having power over women, thankfully as the church lost its power it has been replaced with better rights for women. other faiths are still abit behind, not worse as they have not developped as fast as christianity has.


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

Sub-Zero said:


> Ofcourse it doesn't make it right mate. I was just saying that on a *purely genetic *level there's no difference IMO between gays and peados, as both can't help who they are attracted to.


i wasnt arguing that point, people cannot help whom they are attracted too, societ7y sets the rules of who they are allowed to interact with. There are many ideas for the causes of paedos, i wont respond to the homosexual part as i belive it is very repugnant to link the two. However even as late as 1982 the mental health act still considered homosexuallity a moral crime and homosexuals as something wrong with thier minds. so progress here is only recent.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Sub-Zero said:


> Ofcourse it doesn't make it right mate. I was just saying that on a *purely genetic *level there's no difference IMO between gays and peados, as both can't help who they are attracted to.


a bit like heterosexual, non paedophile people, then


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

chilli said:


> a bit like heterosexual, non paedophile people, then


No because that's normal.

:whistling:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

MutantX said:


> No because that's normal.
> 
> :whistling:


I meant the bit about not being able to help who they're attracted to.


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

*Pedophilia*

As a medical diagnosis, *pedophilia*, or *paedophilia*, is defined as a psychiatric disorder in adults or late adolescents (persons age 16 or older) typically characterized by a primary or exclusive sexual interest in prepubescent children (generally age 13 years or younger..)

pedophilia is a *paraphilia* in which a person has intense and recurrent sexual urges towards and fantasies about prepubescent children and on which feelings they have either acted or which cause distress or interpersonal difficulty.

*Etymology and definitions*

The word comes from the Greek: (paîs), meaning "child," and (philía), "friendly love" or "friendship".

*Paraphilia*

Paraphilia (in Greek para = beside and -philia = friendship, meaning love) is a biomedical term used to describe sexual arousal to objects, situations, or individuals that are not part of normative stimulation and that may cause distress or serious problems for the paraphiliac or persons associated with him or her. A paraphilia involves sexual arousal and gratification, involving a sexual behavior that is atypical or extreme.

1.Non-human objects

2.The suffering or humiliation of oneself or one's partner

3.Children

4.Non-consenting persons

*List of paraphilias*

Abasiophilia

People with impaired mobility

Acrotomophilia

People with amputations

Agalmatophilia

Statues, mannequins and immobility

Algolagnia

Pain, particularly involving an erogenous zone

Andromimetophilia

Trans men

Anililagnia

Attraction by young men to older women

Apotemnophilia

Having an amputation

Asphyxiophilia

Asphyxiation or strangulation

Autagonistophilia

Being on stage or on camera

Autassassinophilia

Being in life-threatening situations

Autoandrophilia

A biological female imagining herself as a male

Autoerotic asphixiation

Self-induced asphyxiation, sometimes to the point of near unconsciousness

Autogynephilia

A biological male imagining himself as a female

Biastophilia

Rape of an unconsenting person; see also consensual rape fantasy

Breast fetishism

Breasts; also known as mammagynophilia, mammaphilia and mastofact.

Chremastistophilia

Being robbed or held up

Chronophilia

Partners of a widely differing chronological age

Coprophilia

Feces; also known as scat, scatophilia or fecophilia

Dacryphilia

Tears or crying

Diaper fetishism

Diapers; considerable overlap with paraphilic infantilism

Dendrophilia

Trees

Emetophilia

Vomit

Erotic asphyxiation

Asphyxia of oneself or others

Erotophonophilia

Murder

Exhibitionism

Exposing oneself sexually to others, with or without their consent

Fat fetishism

Overweight or obese people

Foot fetishism

Attraction to feet

Formicophilia

Being crawled on by insects

Forniphilia

Turning a human being into a piece of furniture

Frotteurism

Rubbing against a non-consenting person

Gerontophilia

Elderly people

Gynemimetophilia

Transsexual or transgender women

Hebephilia

Generally early pubescent children

Homeovestism

Wearing clothing emblematic of one's own sex

Hybristophilia

Criminals, particularly for cruel or outrageous crimes

*Infantophilia*

Pedophilia with a focus on children five years old or younger, a recently suggested term that is not in general use

Kleptophilia

Stealing; also known as kleptolagnia

Klismaphilia

Enemas

Lactophilia

Breast milk

Liquidophilia

Immersing genitals in liquids

Macrophilia

Giants, primarily domination by giant women or men

Masochism

Suffering; being beaten, bound or otherwise humiliated

Mechanophilia

Cars or other machines; also "mechaphilia."

Menophilia

Menstruation

Morphophilia

Particular body shapes or sizes

Mucophilia

Mucus

Mysophilia

Dirtiness, soiled or decaying things

Narratophilia

Obscene words

Nasophilia

Noses

Navel fetishism

Sexual attraction to navels - either their own or someone else's.

Necrophilia

Corpses

Olfactophilia

Smells

Paraphilic infantilism

Sexual arousal based on dressing or being treated like a baby, also known as autonepiophilia or "adult baby syndrome"; considerable overlap with diaper fetishism

Partialism

Specific, non-genital body parts

*Pedophilia*

Prepubescent children, also spelled paedophilia. Often confused with hebephilia, ephebophilia, and pederasty.

Peodeiktophilia

Exposing one's penis

Pedovestism

Dressing like a child

Pictophilia

Pornography or erotic art, particularly pictures

Piquerism

Sexual gratification through penetration of another person, most commonly by stabbing or cutting the body with sharp objects.

Pygophilia

Buttocks

Pyrophilia

Fire

Raptophilia

Committing rape, possibly consensual rape fantasy

Sadism

Inflicting pain on others

Salirophilia

Soiling or dirtying others

Sexual fetishism

Nonliving objects

Somnophilia

Sleeping or unconscious people

Sthenolagnia

Muscles and displays of strength

Stigmatophilia

Body piercings and tattoos

Symphorophilia

Witnessing or staging disasters such as car accidents

Telephone scatologia

Obscene phone calls, particularly to strangers; also known as telephonicophilia

Teratophilia

Deformed or monstrous people

Transvestic fetishism

Wearing clothes associated with the opposite sex; also known as transvestism

Transvestophilia

A transvestite sexual partner

Trichophilia

Hair

Troilism

Cuckoldism, watching one's partner have sex with someone else, possibly without the third party's knowledge; also known as triolism

Urolagnia

Urination, particularly in public, on others, and/or being urinated on

Vampirism

Attraction to or involving blood

Vorarephilia

The idea of eating or being eaten by others; sometimes swallowed whole, in one piece

Voyeurism

Watching others while naked or having sex, generally without their knowledge; also known as scopophilia or scoptophilia.

Zoophilia

Animals

Zoosadism

Inflicting pain on or seeing animals in pain

*Conclusion:* None of the people suffering from any of the above *paraphilias* should be "shot" like so many of u suggested. Pedophiles need medical help and attention. Rehabilitation. And in some cases where they broke the laws, by raping and killing, *need to be locked up for life.*


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

^^^dunno mate. I'm not a fan of rap, but locking them up for life seems a bit harsh.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

matokane said:


> Im talking about what has happened in my home town and area my best mate mum worked in a place called connections where the help young people she told me of loads and loads of cases of exactly what i said and yes they where all pakistani, im not bs mate im giving you what i have been told by a few sources and heard about many cases. it will be different in all places like you said but around the north west iv not heard of many cases unlike this by that i mean the race of people. again it will go on im not trying to offend you in any way. or id call you a fcuking little [email protected]
> 
> but yeah it must go on with all race of pople just the cases that have been brought to my attention have all been simular to this may be its because im white and rasist yeah???


My mates mates cousins mum works in a church, she told me that almost all the white priests/vicars are pedophiles/child rapists.



Fit4life said:


> Morocco would you state categorically that its not normal for young females to marry within the asian community under the age of 16 ?
> 
> Here in the UK and Pakistan we have several groups that involve both Govts from both countries of whom try to prevent forced marriages , those in which young females are forced to marry cousins and relatives far older than the child, yes these are vulnerable young girls some as young as 8 years of age being married in Pakistan. Those that manage to run away are hunted down and maimed tortured and even killed.... Please do not attempt to deny these practices go on, hence we have the forced marriages act etc ....
> 
> ...


Im not Asian, but from what i do know, yes of course it does go on in India but Pakistan much less so. I know in the hindu culture in India girls are getting married at silly ages. Now id say 60% of my friends are muslim, mainly arab and some pakistani's and ive never heard of any of them mentioning that they want to marry a girl of 10 years old.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

TECH said:


> Well it obviously wasn't just me who could see the racism was it. You can run around playing the PC card all you like, nobody else has had their posts deleted.


No probably because some jumped up little wan£er hasn't reported every other post saying the exact same thing I did I just happened to be the first to say it!

Label me a racist if you wish, I'm not going to argue with you about it


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Mr_Morocco said:


> My mates mates cousins mum works in a church, she told me that almost all the white priests/vicars are pedophiles/child rapists.
> 
> Another reason why religion should be banned
> 
> Im not Asian, but from what i do know, yes of course it does go on in India but Pakistan much less so. I know in the hindu culture in India girls are getting married at silly ages. Now id say 60% of my friends are muslim, mainly arab and some pakistani's and ive never heard of any of them mentioning that they want to marry a girl of 10 years old.


Thats just your isolated experience of westernised muslims, which is good dont get me wrong, hopefully all old religious trains of thought will disappear


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

matokane said:


> Im talking about what has happened in my home town and area my best mate mum worked in a place called connections where the help young people she told me of loads and loads of cases of exactly what i said and yes they where all pakistani, im not bs mate im giving you what i have been told by a few sources and heard about many cases. it will be different in all places like you said but around the north west iv not heard of many cases unlike this by that i mean the race of people. again it will go on im not trying to offend you in any way. or id call you a fcuking little [email protected]
> 
> but yeah it must go on with all race of pople just the cases that have been brought to my attention have all been simular to this may be its because im white and rasist yeah???





Fatstuff said:


> Thats just your isolated experience of westernised muslims, which is good dont get me wrong, hopefully all old religious trains of thought will disappear


Yea i hope so too mate, the problem is you get elders of religions who still think its 1950 pakistan/india , i dont think the young westernised people can be blamed. The sooner the elders accept this is 2012 and they're living in the UK the better.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Yea i hope so too mate, the problem is you get elders of religions who still think its 1950 pakistan/india , i dont think the young westernised people can be blamed. The sooner the elders accept this is 2012 and they're living in the UK the better.


the sooner everyone realises its just fairy tales the better


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Thats just your isolated experience of westernised muslims, which is good dont get me wrong, hopefully all old religious trains of thought will disappear


it's good for him to say all white priests are paedophiles but when someone says "SOME" muslims are rapists the liberal apologists in this thread go nuts.

Incredible double standards.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2012)

Mr_Morocco said:


> My mates mates cousins mum works in a church, she told me that almost all the white priests/vicars are pedophiles/child rapists.


Incredibly dumb. I assume you're talking about catholic priests, what about all the other denominations which allow marriage and have had next to zero cases of child molestation?


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> it's good for him to say all white priests are paedophiles but when someone says "SOME" muslims are rapists the liberal apologists in this thread go nuts.
> 
> Incredible double standards.


He didn't say that mate, he said someone's Mum who works in a church told him that they were.

From what I recall earlier in the thread, other people were saying all Muslims disregard women, etc etc.

If he'd said "all priests are paedophiles", then I agree with you there, that wouldn't be right. And I think the statement from the lady working in the church is very genrelaising.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Gymgym it's spelt raped not rapped btw.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Ironclad said:


> These girls were known to the social services and were marked as 'vulnerable'. They weren't slags at all, they were possibly desperate for someone to give a sh!t or show an interest - the sort who had no one to care for them, maybe no families.
> 
> When some say British women are slags and dress inappropriately they are forgetting the notion that the men are from a different CULTURE, their 'own' women are confined behind a wall of misogyny and are unavailable. Any woman NOT dressed in a head-to-toe bin-liner is a slut, *****.. whatever. This isn't out problem, it is theirs.
> 
> ...


this is the exact point, its completely wrong and there is no excuse for it. BUT there has to be a reason it seems to be happening a lot more with people from that culture, if toshibas were statistically 20 times morel likely to break than a sony youd be questioning why there doing it more than the sony,

but because its to do with race your not allowed to make the obvious link, theyv got sexually repressed women while ours are flaunting it in there face, this makes them think all our women are sluts.

im not saying it "excuses" them im trying to think how we can lower the percentages doing it.

would be a pretty boring thread if was just 26 pages of "hang the ****" "slice them up" etc


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

gduncan said:


> Gymgym it's spelt raped not rapped btw.


Please tell me this isn't all you picked up on from the post mg:


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

gduncan said:


> Gymgym it's spelt raped not rapped btw.


Blah! lol Yes it is. Check past tense spelling on Google 



Dr Manhattan said:


> Please tell me this isn't all you picked up on from the post mg:


lol I would think not hopefully


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Dr Manhattan said:


> No I didn't. Not once did I say the age of consent is "sometimes irrelevant and not a factor in those cultures". I did however say that it is man made...so Blue Peter badge for getting that part right.
> 
> And I've highlighted the part that you have fabricated in red and bold.
> 
> ...


If you said a lot, not most then I take back what I said - that was incorrect but the point still stands - you're still painting the situation in such a way that some of the blame falls on the girls which I really can't understand. Also, how can you write snide comments about Blue Peter badges and not be trying to patronise me? You've really contradicted yourself there.

Also gycraig - are you seriously telling me that you're 21 and if it was legal you'd sleep with this 15 year old girl like "a rat up a drain pipe"? Is it just me who thinks this is wrong? Maybe I'm too sensitive to it, maybe that's the world today, where girls deserve to be raped because of how they dress and it's ok for 21 year old adult men to sleep with 15 year old girls.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Please tell me this isn't all you picked up on from the post mg:


Not all all,I just noticed he's spelt it that way through the whole thread.


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

First off, these b4stards need to be taught a lesson sick cnuts.

Secondly the papers are w4nkers. Why do they need to label them Muslims? To stir up theta why.

You would never get , a Rastafarian raped a woman? A Buddhist peado caught? All you'll get is " a man was arrested " title.

There's a big debate that these guys targeted White girls? NO. My opinion is they target the easy to get to and the vulnerable.

Someone mentioned Quran says woman are less then men? Where? States woman was born from a rib from a man and so are equal , it's some CULTURES who mis understand this and twist it around.

You also know in the Quran it mentions peace twice as much as war, and says tgats killing one person to god is like killing whole of man kind? All I've notices people point our quotes saying about kill non believers and believe that's all this book is about?? Find any religion and you'll see similar quotes.

Anyway back to the topic. These men deserve to rot, buying alcohol is forbidden anyway - yes some Muslims drink , but giving young girls drinks to bed them is sick.

Ask any Muslim what they think of this crime, it's a shock, just a shame the anti Islam brigade has jumped on this.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2012)

geeby112 said:


> First off, these b4stards need to be taught a lesson sick cnuts.
> 
> Secondly the papers are w4nkers. Why do they need to label them Muslims? To stir up theta why.
> 
> ...


Even the dailymail hasn't had a single headline calling them muslim, just asian

as to the qu'ran quotes since you seem incapable of searching for yourself

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=qu%27ran+women+worth+less+than+men

Qur'an (2:282) - (Court testimony) "And call to witness, from among your men, two witnesses. And if two men be not found then a man and two women."

Qur'an (2:228) - "and the men are a degree above them [women]"

Qur'an (5:6) - "And if ye are unclean, purify yourselves. And if ye are sick or on a journey, or one of you cometh from the closet, or ye have had contact with women, and ye find not water, then go to clean, high ground and rub your faces and your hands with some of it"


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Tasty said:


> If you said a lot, not most then I take back what I said - that was incorrect but the point still stands - you're still painting the situation in such a way that some of the blame falls on the girls which I really can't understand. Also, how can you write snide comments about Blue Peter badges and not be trying to patronise me? You've really contradicted yourself there.
> 
> Also gycraig - are you seriously telling me that you're 21 and if it was legal you'd sleep with this 15 year old girl like "a rat up a drain pipe"? Is it just me who thinks this is wrong? Maybe I'm too sensitive to it, maybe that's the world today, where girls deserve to be raped because of how they dress and it's ok for 21 year old adult men to sleep with 15 year old girls.


I also think it is wrong as would most people i know I think. Although that is something that has been learned through society and culture; in some places (mostly outside of the UK) it may be seen as an everyday normal thing and they may actually think we are weird for attaching stigma to it.

It doesn't mean that it is right, but at the same time doesn't mean that it is necessarily wrong. As already mentioned, you could sleep with a girl 1 day off being 16 and it is seen as unlawful sex or paedophilia. You waited that extra day until the girl turned 16 and then it is fine to have sex with her.

Although, at 20 I would not have sex with a 15 or 16 year old regardless of legality.


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Geeby I agree with 100% with what you say - I personally don't think this is a "Muslim" thing I think it's a Pakistani thing. If you look at the other cases past and present they are all Pakistani gangs. If it was a Muslim problem then Muslims from other countries would be involved but they aren't. I also have a white friend who converted to Islam and he taught me a lot about the religion and how it teaches peace (I also learnt a lot from the book "my name is red" by Orhan Pamuk). However I don't think you can say they didn't target white girls... Across all investigations there are hundreds if not thousands of girls that have been abused and I'll bet you not a single one is Asian. Even the men themselves admitted in court they preyed on white girls because they are "worth less".


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

gduncan said:


> Not all all,I just noticed he's spelt it that way through the whole thread.


Double checked and yes it spells "raped" indeed.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

since when did the urban dictionary become a reliable source of information???? pmsl.


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Then they are tw4ts if they said the only targeted White girls because they are worthless. Then it's a problem with some pakistani people. ( not Asian myself but some friends are disgusted). Glad tasty had an insight from his converted friend to see what Islam teaches.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> Even the dailymail hasn't had a single headline calling them muslim, just asian
> 
> as to the qu'ran quotes since you seem incapable of searching for yourself
> 
> ...


Who are these translations from though? That's not the original Quran, as it is written in English.

What it says there is one person's interpretation of what was written in classic Arabic in the Quran. And in any case, these books are written as literal. That's the beauty of them, that religious texts are open to interpretation.

It shows the character of the man (or woman) reading them through the way that they interpret the books.

So if you read it as saying women as derisory, than maybe that says more about your opinion of women?


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

a.notherguy said:


> since when did the urban dictionary become a reliable source of information???? pmsl.


Haha, had to use that to define 'slag', as all the OED has under that term is the waste from smelting.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Who are these translations from though? That's not the original Quran, as it is written in English.
> 
> What it says there is one person's interpretation of what was written in classic Arabic in the Quran. And in any case, these books are written as literal. That's the beauty of them, that religious texts are open to interpretation.
> 
> ...


They arent though! Thats just the hypocrisy of it all, it was from a time with different moral values, nowadays we have a different moral standing so we change it to suit. Lets face facts, none of it is real and its becoming less and less credible as time goes on, thats where we as stubborn humans refuse to believe the facts and manipulate it to suit our current time.


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Danger mouse we could be doing this all day :

Equality of Men and Women

[33:35] The submitting men, the submitting women, the believing men, the believing women, the obedient men, the obedient women, the truthful men, the truthful women, the steadfast men, the steadfast women, the reverent men, the reverent women, the charitable men, the charitable women, the fasting men, the fasting women, the chaste men, the chaste women, and the men who commemorate GOD frequently, and the commemorating women; GOD has prepared for them forgiveness and a great recompense.

[40:40] Whoever commits a sin is requited for just that, and whoever works righteousness - male or female - while believing, these will enter Paradise wherein they receive provisions without any limits.

How is it that such clear verses can be ignored? Why are women treated so poorly in some Muslim communities? The answer lies in the fact that those communities take other sources besides the Quran as the basis of their religion. There are many Hadith that denigrate women. Also the pre-Islamic cultures of much of the Muslim world did not value women and had little use for them. The following verses demonstrate this fact:

The prophet had trusted some of his wives with a certain statement, then one of them spread it, and GOD let him know about it. He then informed his wife of part of the issue, and disregarded part. She asked him, "Who informed you of this?" He said, "I was informed by the Omniscient, Most Cognizant." (66:3)

It is clear from these verses that Muhammad dealt with women equitably, in spite of the culture that surrounded him. Thus, in his own life he demonstrated the equality of men and women just as he preached it from the Quran.

It is clear from these verses that Muhammad dealt with women equitably, in spite of the culture that surrounded him. Thus, in his own life he demonstrated the equality of men and women just as he preached it from the Quran.

As culture affects the way women are perceived and treated in Muslim communities, it affects things in the Western world. It is significant that in the Bible God is referred to with the masculine pronoun and called Father. No wonder that in the West God is thought of as being masculine. This is not the case in the Quran, however. God is without gender in the Quran. Why should God have a gender when all He needs do is say "Be" and it is?

And there is another more dramatic example of how the Quran demonstrates women's equality in contrast to Biblical tradition. In the Quran it is clear that Adam and Eve are equally guilty for listening to Satan. The fall of mankind from the Garden of Eden is not blamed on Eve. This is shown more than once in the Quran (2:34-36, 7:19-22, 7:27). Here is just one example:

The devil whispered to them, in order to reveal their bodies, which were invisible to them. He said, "Your Lord did not forbid you from this tree, except to prevent you from becoming angels, and from attaining eternal existence." He swore to them, "I am giving you good advice." He thus duped them with lies. As soon as they tasted the tree, their bodies became visible to them, and they tried to cover themselves with the leaves of Paradise. Their Lord called upon them: "Did I not enjoin you from that tree, and warn you that the devil is your most ardent enemy?" (7:20-22).


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2012)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Who are these translations from though? That's not the original Quran, as it is written in English.
> 
> What it says there is one person's interpretation of what was written in classic Arabic in the Quran. And in any case, these books are written as literal. That's the beauty of them, that religious texts are open to interpretation.
> 
> ...


You're right, it saying women are unclean means I have a poor view of women.

Your argument is pathetic, women are treated poorly across the Islamic world because of the teachings of the Qur'an (not always, but in many places). Look up the recent arguments over women in islam in egypt for example.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2012)

Geeby there's nothing we could be doing all day.

I didn't say there isn't anything saying they're equal, I said there are parts saying they are not, thats all someone needs to make the case that women are less equal. They pick and choose, just like with the "kill nonbelievers" bits.


----------



## Ash78 (Jul 11, 2011)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> Even the dailymail hasn't had a single headline calling them muslim, just asian
> 
> as to the qu'ran quotes since you seem incapable of searching for yourself
> 
> ...


You can't take 3 sentences out of a book without context and say "this means...".

For example, I'm pretty sure the last one is regarding washing before prayer, not "you've touched a woman so you're dirty, go rub your face in the sand".


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2012)

Ash78 said:


> You can't take 3 sentences out of a book without context and say "this means...".
> 
> For example, I'm pretty sure the last one is regarding washing before prayer, not "you've touched a woman so you're dirty, go rub your face in the sand".


It doesn't say wash yourself before prayer if you've shaken hands with a man recently does it.


----------



## Ash78 (Jul 11, 2011)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> It doesn't say wash yourself before prayer if you've shaken hands with a man recently does it.


"Contact" in this context means "sex", not shaking hands.


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Not Here to debate the meaning. I'm Arabic , mum is White, I've read the quaran as it was taught to me by my dad , I understand Arabic and can write it, and I've not read anywhere where is states less equal.

Does state how a woman must obey her husband and be obedient, but so does other religions. And the term about killing non believers was at a time of war over a thousand year ago when there was great battles. It states teach non believers - IF THEY WANT TO, not to murder, blow up planes, buildings etc, unfortuantly this happens to people who has been brain washed by so called clerics who has a hate to the west.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Congrats to gymgym on being ukm's expert on all things paedo related!


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> You're right, it saying women are unclean means I have a poor view of women.
> 
> Your argument is pathetic, women are treated poorly across the Islamic world because of the teachings of the Qur'an (not always, but in many places). Look up the recent arguments over women in islam in egypt for example.


Once again I'm being misquoted. Nowhere did I say "it saying women are unclean means I have a poor view of women". If I did say that, then I'd appreciate you pointing it out.

As for you saying my argument is pathetic, I assume you mean that you disagree? If so that's fair enough. But if you really do think it's pathetic, then on what basis?

You can see the quote below from geeby, who is Arabic, can read and write Arabic, and gives you an opinion on the Quran in Arabic.

Or is this pathetic too?



geeby112 said:


> Not Here to debate the meaning. I'm Arabic , mum is White, I've read the quaran as it was taught to me by my dad , I understand Arabic and can write it, and I've not read anywhere where is states less equal.
> 
> Does state how a woman must obey her husband and be obedient, but so does other religions. And the term about killing non believers was at a time of war over a thousand year ago when there was great battles. It states teach non believers - IF THEY WANT TO, not to murder, blow up planes, buildings etc, unfortuantly this happens to people who has been brain washed by so called clerics who has a hate to the west.


Useful to have a source who has read the Quran in orignal text :thumbup1:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

You lot not got bored yet?


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Smitch said:


> You lot not got bored yet?


Quite the opposite, I love a healthy debate - it's when people start calling names that I get bored. I can't debate with most of my friends about this stuff so it's good to get a chance on here.


----------



## MrLaime (Mar 19, 2012)

Maybe some white paedos should groom and smash some 11-14yr old Asian girls then call it quits.

Idiotic. Its not about skin colour or religion.

Its about having sex with pisttt up 11yr.

Dirty cnuts... Id hang my own brother if he done that or anyone no matter what skin colour or god they believe in. Fcuk them.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Tasty said:


> If you said a lot, not most then I take back what I said - that was incorrect but the point still stands - you're still painting the situation in such a way that some of the blame falls on the girls which I really can't understand. Also, how can you write snide comments about Blue Peter badges and not be trying to patronise me? You've really contradicted yourself there.
> 
> Also gycraig - are you seriously telling me that you're 21 and if it was legal you'd sleep with this 15 year old girl like "a rat up a drain pipe"? Is it just me who thinks this is wrong? Maybe I'm too sensitive to it, maybe that's the world today, where girls deserve to be raped because of how they dress and it's ok for 21 year old adult men to sleep with 15 year old girls.


why is it wrong for a 21 year old to sleep with a 15 year old ?. because the LAW says so, your basing your morals completely off what the law tells you

yes i would id smash **** out of her if i was in spain for instance where legal age is 13.

why would i be so looked down on for sleeping with a 15 year old purely because its illegal here.

you smoke weed here its illegal but no one gives a ****, you smoke weed in netherlands no problems.

i sleep with a 15 year old here, complete **** storm. i nail a 15 year old in spain no problem.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

gycraig said:


> why is it wrong for a 21 year old to sleep with a 15 year old ?. because the LAW says so, your basing your morals completely off what the law tells you
> 
> yes i would id smash **** out of her if i was in spain for instance where legal age is 13.
> 
> ...


Mass exodus to Spain? Anyone? :innocent:


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

gycraig said:


> why is it wrong for a 21 year old to sleep with a 15 year old ?. because the LAW says so, your basing your morals completely off what the law tells you
> 
> yes i would id smash **** out of her if i was in spain for instance where legal age is 13.
> 
> ...


What's Gary Glitter doing on a BB forum??


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Seems to be an increasing amount of UKM members ready to sleep with children.


----------



## Fit4life (Sep 16, 2011)

this is so interesting.

lets up the ante.

I am a woman who believes that no man can ever be equal to me because I squat children from within lol

They may have sex changes, wear knickers, mince about but all that said and done they will not ever give birth.

Now the flip side, as a woman I can not ever be equal to a man because the world is still patriarchical , I cant think like a man and wouldnt want too, I cant drink or pee like a man or want too but I can give head like a man, enjoy life the same as a man , gossip like a man and if I trusted men more I could rape a few too !

hush my filthy mouth

kaza:tongue:


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Fit4life said:


> this is so interesting.
> 
> lets up the ante.
> 
> ...


You can give head like a man? I hope that doesn't have anything to do with upper lip stubble :whistling:


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

gycraig said:


> why is it wrong for a 21 year old to sleep with a 15 year old ?. because the LAW says so, your basing your morals completely off what the law tells you
> 
> yes i would id smash **** out of her if i was in spain for instance where legal age is 13.
> 
> ...


Nothing to do with the law, I just think its morally wrong for an adult to have sex with a child - and so do most people

I imagine. I don't care what you say either - I thought I knew it all at 15 but looking back I knew nothing and I was a kid (and I grew up fast in my life). I see school girls now (because that's what she is, a school girl) and I see a child. She might be pretty or whatever but she's still a child. Even if a girl was 16 I wouldn't sleep with her after the age of 21, it's just not right.


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

TECH said:


> Seems to be an increasing amount of UKM members ready to sleep with children.


Glad it's not just me that sees what is wrong here...


----------



## Fit4life (Sep 16, 2011)

Dr Manhattan said:


> You can give head like a man? I hope that doesn't have anything to do with upper lip stubble :whistling:


lmfao u know what I mean , men say women are crap at, well the only way they would know is if they had sampled the other if ya knows what i mean. hehhehe

kaza


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Tasty said:


> Nothing to do with the law, I just think its morally wrong for an adult to have sex with a child - and so do most people
> 
> I imagine. I don't care what you say either - I thought I knew it all at 15 but looking back I knew nothing and I was a kid (and I grew up fast in my life). I see school girls now (because that's what she is, a school girl) and I see a child. She might be pretty or whatever but she's still a child. Even if a girl was 16 I wouldn't sleep with her after the age of 21, it's just not right.


in your opinion its wrong, where did your morals come from then ? they didnt just appear at birth.

if a 15 year old girl has slept with 5 people already, how exactly is my penis going in her going to make a blind bit of difference to anything ?

in spain she stops being a child at 13. but her shes still a child till shes 16. i believe at 15 there old enough to make there own choices, sadly mr policeman disagrees with me


----------



## Fit4life (Sep 16, 2011)

it isnt just wrong its rather sick. Children are innocent or should be , FFS when I was 18 I never even had a BF, naive YES and for that I am so glad

kaza


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Tasty said:


> Nothing to do with the law, I just think its morally wrong for an adult to have sex with a child - and so do most people
> 
> I imagine. I don't care what you say either - I thought I knew it all at 15 but looking back I knew nothing and I was a kid (and I grew up fast in my life). I see school girls now (because that's what she is, a school girl) and I see a child. She might be pretty or whatever but she's still a child. Even if a girl was 16 I wouldn't sleep with her after the age of 21, it's just not right.


But how do you define what a child is?

Obviously there are different perspectives, which is what he was getting at I think.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Tasty said:


> Glad it's not just me that sees what is wrong here...


No mate I'm genuinely worried people would sleep with young teenagers. Regardless of the law they are children. I don't know anybody who would look back and say thy were matured at 15/16/17. Some sick fellas on here.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

TECH said:


> No mate I'm genuinely worried people would sleep with young teenagers. Regardless of the law they are children. I don't know anybody who would look back and say thy were matured at 15/16/17. Some sick fellas on here.


I know at 15 I'd have loved to have slept with Pamela Anderson though. Does that make me sick at 15? Or a horny teen who wants to have sex?

Nature gives us the sexual impulses we have and I'm sure nature knows best.


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

Children are supposed to play with children.

Teenagers with teenagers.

Adults with adults.

Stopped dating teenagers when I hit 20.

And my opinion has nothing to do with the law or another's imposition of a foreign morality.

Children are children; anyone who has to ask what that means and needs clarification shouldn't be anywhere near them.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Fit4life said:


> lmfao u know what I mean , men say women are crap at, well the only way they would know is if they had sampled the other if ya knows what i mean. hehhehe
> 
> kaza


Ive not heard that as a rule most guys love a bit of head sure some girls arnt that great at it, Tulisa been the best example that springs to mind, but im sure that doesnt meanm they need some batty action to know this!

btw, love your style girl dont hold back now will ya


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

*** If that thread reaches an hundred pages long well..

*We'll need to get all together and celebrate!*

:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Surely the way this debate has now gone might open a few people's eyes though?

Rather than saying 'fcukin yeah fcukin they fcukin should fcukin all fcukin be fcukin shot...the cvnts', the thought process of the men who committed this crime, and others, should be looked at and understood better, instead of just making it a taboo subject where introduction of a thought that goes against a particular moral code gets vilified.

After all, talking and listening and sharing information and opinions leads to enlightenment of a subject.


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Surely the way this debate has now gone might open a few people's eyes though?
> 
> Rather than saying 'fcukin yeah fcukin they fcukin should fcukin all fcukin be fcukin shot...the cvnts', the thought process of the men who committed this crime, and others, should be looked at and understood better, instead of just making it a taboo subject where introduction of a thought that goes against a particular moral code gets vilified.
> 
> After all, talking and listening and sharing information and opinions leads to enlightenment of a subject.


X 2 agree!


----------



## Fit4life (Sep 16, 2011)

Debate strengthens arguments, shares knowledge, franchises opinion, moreover it keeps a subject alive and in the public domain. That in itself gives insight to those who otherwise wouldnt have thought about anything other than the nose that sits squarely on the face they see in the mirror.

Kaza


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Dr Manhattan said:


> I know at 15 I'd have loved to have slept with Pamela Anderson though. Does that make me sick at 15? Or a horny teen who wants to have sex?
> 
> Nature gives us the sexual impulses we have and I'm sure nature knows best.


It doesn't make you sick at 15 to have sexual impulses. It would make the adult who sleeps with you sick. Are you struggling to get these its the adults who are in the wrong?


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

TECH said:


> It doesn't make you sick at 15 to have sexual impulses. It would make the adult who sleeps with you sick. Are you struggling to get these its the adults who are in the wrong?


Ok, so then if I was a 15 year old Spanish boy and an "adult" slept with me then, would that be sick?

Or if an "adult" slept with a 17 year old Danish teen, would that be sick?

I understand that the men is this case were in the wrong. Totally, as they broke the law of the land.

But it seems at present, the age of consent is being discussed, so I was discussing that.

As for the age in which a child is no longer a child, surely natures' benchmark is the start of puberty?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Dr Manhattan said:


> But how do you define what a child is?
> 
> Obviously there are different perspectives, which is what he was getting at I think.


Well in the UK a child is defined by law as anyone under the age of 16.

I don't think that snorting coke is wrong, but the police do, and my own opinion doesn't matter as the law of the land states otherwise.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2012)

Regardless of race, colour or religion what they did was wrong, they knew what they were doing was illegal.

Trying to justify something because your moral code differs from that of the masses is irrelevant, fact remains it was illegal (in the country that it happened) and they need to be punished.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Ok, so then if I was a 15 year old Spanish boy and an "adult" slept with me then, would that be sick?
> 
> Or if an "adult" slept with a 17 year old Danish teen, would that be sick?
> 
> ...


For me the law isn't the be all and end all. I think a 15 year old is normal to want sex and is not the end of the world if they sleep with another 15 year old. But if a 30 year old took advantage of those urges that is wrong. Regardless of way country you're in.


----------



## Tonk007 (Jan 1, 2012)

Dave said:


> Regardless of race, colour or religion what they did was wrong, they knew what they were doing was illegal.
> 
> Trying to justify something because your moral code differs from that of the masses is irrelevant, fact remains it was illegal (in the country that it happened) and they need to be punished.


exactly got nothing to do with race/religion, but you still got few usual ignorant/racist members on this forum who always look for an excuse to blame it on race/religion specially when its asian/muslims involved


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

TECH said:


> For me the law isn't the be all and end all. I think a 15 year old is normal to want sex and is not the end of the world if they sleep with another 15 year old. But if a 30 year old took advantage of those urges that is wrong. Regardless of way country you're in.


But if the 15 year old wants to have sex with that person, then it can't be taking advantage of them can it?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

this thread still going


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Dr Manhattan said:


> But if the 15 year old wants to have sex with that person, then it can't be taking advantage of them can it?


Of course it is. A 15 year old no matter what they say isn't matured to adulthood. So two 15 years olds consenting are in the same boat. A 15 year old and a 30 year old are worlds apart. That is why they are protected by the law, they dont have the life skills or maturity to make informed consent.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

TECH said:


> Of course it is. A 15 year old no matter what they say isn't matured to adulthood. So two 15 years olds consenting are in the same boat. A 15 year old and a 30 year old are worlds apart. That is why they are protected by the law, they dont have the life skills or maturity to make informed consent.


See I have to disagree with this. I think, despite not being an 'adult', at 15 I knew whether or not I wanted to have sex with someone.

I'm not saying you're wrong...but in your previous post you mentioned the law isn't the be all and end all, but again you're referring to it.

With you now saying the law is there as "they dont have the life skills or maturity to make informed consent", do you therefore think that Spanish, Mexican and Dutch law, to name a few, are wrong? If so, do you also think the Danish law is wrong, where the age of consent is 18?

Generally interested at what point you personally think someone is capable of making an informed decision, regardless of what laws of various countries say.


----------



## B.Johnson (Mar 12, 2012)

The girls were raped were they not?


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

B.Johnson said:


> The girls were raped were they not?


No


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2012)

Dr Manhattan said:


> No


Yes they were

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-manchester-18015823



bbc.co.uk said:


> The nine defendants, eight of Pakistani origin and one from Afghanistan and aged between 24 and 59, *were found guilty of offences including rape and conspiracy to engage in sexual activity with a child.*


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


>


I hadn't considered this! :tongue:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Dr Manhattan said:


> I hadn't considered this! :tongue:


it would sort out a lot of the worlds problems


----------



## pirus (Sep 22, 2010)

This just made a bigger racist than before........................... :death: I wish I wasnt though, thats why I dont like reading this kind of things.. sick world of kebab people..


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Dr Manhattan said:


> See I have to disagree with this. I think, despite not being an 'adult', at 15 I knew whether or not I wanted to have sex with someone.
> 
> I'm not saying you're wrong...but in your previous post you mentioned the law isn't the be all and end all, but again you're referring to it.
> 
> ...


The law isn't the be all and end all but obviously its in place for a reason. At 15 you aren't mature enough to make a decision that could create a life. When my daughter is 15 if she tells me she slept with her 15 year old boyfriend I won't be too upset. If she bought a 30 year old home I'd kick him out and call the police. Now even when she's 16/17/18 I'll be kicking a 30 year old out. She's young and she should be with young lads, not older perverts looking for an easy ride.

And I also have to wonder why so many grown men feel the need to go after young girls. Are you not able to pull a bird your own age?


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

TECH said:


> The law isn't the be all and end all but obviously its in place for a reason. At 15 you aren't mature enough to make a decision that could create a life. When my daughter is 15 if she tells me she slept with her 15 year old boyfriend I won't be too upset. If she bought a 30 year old home I'd kick him out and call the police. Now even when she's 16/17/18 I'll be kicking a 30 year old out. She's young and she should be with young lads, not older perverts looking for an easy ride.
> 
> *And I also have to wonder why so many grown men feel the need to go after young girls. Are you not able to pull a bird your own age*?


I too wonder this,and also wonder why there are a handful of people on this forum who seem determined to defend paedophiles to the hilt.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

TECH said:


> The law isn't the be all and end all but obviously its in place for a reason. At 15 you aren't mature enough to make a decision that could create a life. When my daughter is 15 if she tells me she slept with her 15 year old boyfriend I won't be too upset. If she bought a 30 year old home I'd kick him out and call the police. Now even when she's 16/17/18 I'll be kicking a 30 year old out. She's young and she should be with young lads, not older perverts looking for an easy ride.
> 
> And I also have to wonder why so many grown men feel the need to go after young girls. Are you not able to pull a bird your own age?


young girls are young women, remember, a 16 year old girl may have gone through puberty 3 years ago but are still young women meaning they are in place, no saggy breasts, ar5e is in place, its fairly obvious why people find them attractive physically, but mentally they havent got the mental wiring yet to deal sexual situations (most anyway) particularly with an older experienced guy and that alone should be enough to put a 30 year old off, but its just not as a lot of people are sexually driven and see a tightly shaped woman. A 16 year olds immature mind is enough to put me off tbh.

But of course u still got the sickos who like them young just because they are twisted.


----------



## andyparry123 (Jul 22, 2005)

TECH said:


> The law isn't the be all and end all but obviously its in place for a reason. At 15 you aren't mature enough to make a decision that could create a life. When my daughter is 15 if she tells me she slept with her 15 year old boyfriend I won't be too upset. If she bought a 30 year old home I'd kick him out and call the police. Now even when she's 16/17/18 I'll be kicking a 30 year old out. She's young and she should be with young lads, not older perverts looking for an easy ride.
> 
> And I also have to wonder why so many grown men feel the need to go after young girls. Are you not able to pull a bird your own age?


Because they are more than likely socially inept and immature ar5es whom are scared of real women. It is human nature to try to establish order where there is chaos (which is what relationships with women are!) therefore many religions use this as a way of controlling women

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

I have female friends who slept with much older blokes when we were younger (like 14, 15) which is quite common round here, they see it as some rite of passage or a way of climbing the social ladder. Every single one of them regrets it, I spoke to one earlier based on this thread and she said she'd do anything to take it back. In her own words she thought it was right at the time, but looking back feels like she lost her innocence. She was 15 and the guy was only 23/24 by the way. Maybe when you go after these young girls like a "rat up a drain pipe" you should consider that you're the adult and you should tell them it's wrong, not sleep with her then wait for her to get older and regret it.

Also, to bring what I've said into context with the original post - these guys my female friends slept with had a name or money or whatever, still fairly young etc. They weren't 40 year old that got them drunk, bought them gifts and then said "it's time for you to repay me" as the sick bastards in Rochdale did.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Tasty said:


> I have female friends who slept with much older blokes when we were younger (like 14, 15) which is quite common round here, they see it as some rite of passage or a way of climbing the social ladder. Every single one of them regrets it, I spoke to one earlier based on this thread and she said she'd do anything to take it back. In her own words she thought it was right at the time, but looking back feels like she lost her innocence. She was 15 and the guy was only 23/24 by the way. Maybe when you go after these young girls like a "rat up a drain pipe" you should consider that you're the adult and you should tell them it's wrong, not sleep with her then wait for her to get older and regret it.
> 
> Also, to bring what I've said into context with the original post - these guys my female friends slept with had a name or money or whatever, still fairly young etc. They weren't 40 year old that got them drunk, bought them gifts and then said "it's time for you to repay me" as the sick bastards in Rochdale did.


i fail to understand how the age gap would make a difference to how a girl "feels" about it.

if a girls slept with 7 people at 15 why would she look back on the 21 year old and think " i cant believe the scum bag did that" ?.

also using your daughter analogies are pretty pointless. if my 15 year old daughter was sleeping round id try stop her and if she didnt id call it a lost cause and not ask bout her sex life.

so you guys think if i had sex with a 16 year old it would be perfectly ok ?. but not a 15 year old ?.

what if i flew to spain THEN had sex with a 15 year old, would it be morally correct to you ?. iv actually just been looking and they got one of the lowest teenage pregnancy rates o.0 so there making better decisions at 13-21 than our girls are making at 16-21


----------



## Mr tee (Mar 12, 2012)

pirus said:


> This just made a bigger racist than before........................... :death: I wish I wasnt though, thats why I dont like reading this kind of things..* sick world of kebab people*..


wasteman.


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

gycraig said:


> i fail to understand how the age gap would make a difference to how a girl "feels" about it.
> 
> if a girls slept with 7 people at 15 why would she look back on the 21 year old and think " i cant believe the scum bag did that" ?.
> 
> ...


There is no point arguing this with you, you seem dead set that it's ok for a grown man to have sex with a young girl. Personally I think it's sick, you obviously don't so we'll just leave it there. I'd rather not talk to you about it anymore but it makes me quite uncomfortable. It's your life, live it your way - although I hope if you do sleep with an underage girl that her dad does to you the same thing I would in his position.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

im not dead set against it but fair enough im getting bored now as well  .

also i would never sleep with anyone illegally


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

*FYI*, a member just started a real sick thread showing a baby being abused and, Thks God, his thread been deleted within 5mins after members complained and I reported it. What the fawck is wrong with some members ? This is still a fitness forum and we have enough with this one thread here. Am fumming now and disgusted! Hope this guy get banned for a day to learn a lesson!


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

:whistling:


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

pirus said:


> This just made a bigger racist than before........................... :death: I wish I wasnt though, thats why I dont like reading this kind of things.. sick world of kebab people..


lol....

So a few individuals commit a digusting crime, this then "makes you a bigger racist" ....PMSL


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2012)

Sub-Zero said:


> lol....
> 
> So a few individuals commit a digusting crime, this then "makes you a bigger racist" ....PMSL


what he means is he no longer eats kebabs becuase of this, and the switch to pizza has enlarged him.

hence...he is a bigger racist


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

gymgym said:


> *FYI*, a member just started a real sick thread showing a baby being abused and, Thks God, his thread been deleted within 5mins after members complained and I reported it. What the fawck is wrong with some members ? This is still a fitness forum and we have enough with this one thread here. Am fumming now and disgusted! Hope this guy get banned for a day to learn a lesson!


Are you serious mate did someone actually do that on here?


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

gduncan said:


> Are you serious mate did someone actually do that on here?


Yes and he's been warned not to do it again. Good.


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> what he means is he no longer eats kebabs becuase of this, and the switch to pizza has enlarged him.
> 
> hence...he is a bigger racist


Oh, a "food racist.."..lol

Need to check if thats on Urban Dictionary..lol


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

gymgym said:


> Yes and he's been warned not to do it again. Good.


Who?


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2012)

Sub-Zero said:


> Oh, a "food racist.."..lol
> 
> Need to check if thats on Urban Dictionary..lol


no i just mean he was a racist who ate kebabs, eating pizzas has made him a fatter racist


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Sub-Zero said:


> Who?


It doesnt matter who


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Sub-Zero said:


> Who?


Grrr hmmm cant remember the nick now but I was under shock when I seen the vid, really want to forget this now.. feel sick in stomach


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Yes doesnt matter who anyway, nobody want to stir up and dig into this.

Let's talk fitness guys.. I got myself some new protein bars this morning  I know it's no the right thread just trying to cheer me up a bit here


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Milky said:


> It doesnt matter who


Maybe... just wanted to know who the sick fvck was.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Sub-Zero said:


> Maybe... just wanted to know who the sick fvck was.


He has realised it was an error of judgement and apologised, is that not enough ?


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

I can't believe someone did that i'm shocked.I assume it will be a permanent ban?!


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Milky said:


> He has realised it was an error of judgement and apologised, is that not enough ?


Relax Milky, I was just curious...wasn't debating with you


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

gduncan said:


> I can't believe someone did that i'm shocked.I assume it will be a permanent ban?!


Listen it was a thread re some woman abusing a kid who only got a short sentance, it wasnt a funny thread etc, it was a rant, end of discussion please chaps.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Milky said:


> He has realised it was an error of judgement and apologised, is that not enough ?


An error of judgement is making an off-hand,accidentally insulting comment,posting a video of a child being abused is punishable by law.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Ok i will leave it,was merely voicing an opinion on a public forum.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

gduncan said:


> An error of judgement is making an off-hand,accidentally insulting comment,posting a video of a child being abused is punishable by law.


Read my last post, had it been as you describe the police would have been informed trust me.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Milky said:


> Read my last post, had it been as you describe the police would have been informed trust me.


Understood,i didn't see the offending video so was merely going by the description in this thread.Apologies if i sounded @rsey.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

gduncan said:


> Understood,i didn't see the offending video so was merely going by the description in this thread.Apologies if i sounded @rsey.


It was more like the people abusing the elderly in care homes kind of thread mate.


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

gduncan said:


> Understood,i didn't see the offending video so was merely going by the description in this thread.Apologies if i sounded @rsey.


It was nothing like u imagine but disturbing enough to be removed. All is good now.


----------



## loueey (Jun 30, 2010)

Fellas its time for a good old lyncing.


----------

